# Are you preparing for a possible Covid-19 outbreak at home?



## mdurette (Feb 26, 2020)

Yesterday, the CDC announced that Covid-19 will most likely become an issue here in the US also and noted that hospitals, schools, etc should start to prepare.








						C.D.C. Officials Warn of Coronavirus Outbreaks in the U.S. (Published 2020)
					

Clusters of infection are likely in American communities, health officials said. Some lawmakers questioned whether the nation is prepared.




					www.nytimes.com
				





On the cruise news thread that Richard has been adding to Bogey21 asked "If you believe that the Coronavirus will inevitably spread to and maybe across the US, are you doing anything to prepare. I'm referring to things like loading up on food so you can self quarantine if things get bad in your community..."

I think this would be a great stand alone thread.

Personally, I have done nothing for home.   But, I am preparing a bit more for my March travels.  (cross country flights, Disneyland and Cruise)
Over the last few days have purchased:  15 N95 masks and 6 P95 masks (need to research the P ones), 6 cans of travel size lysol, travel hand sanitizer, travel packs of lysol wipes and a small pack of rubber gloves.

Tip on the masks:   Home improvement stores typically restock overnight.    This morning I noticed my local Lowes has the N95 masks available for purchase online/pick up in store.    When I arrived this morning to pick up they couldn't find the box they had, so I purchased the P95 masks, then they called me later to say they found the box and my order was ready.

I have a friend who leads teams on vaccination discoveries.    He believes it will be a few months before we see anything out of control, but I know he has already been to Costco to stock up on certain items.

I think about what items I would want to stockpile in my own home.   My first thought was booze.  I need to readjust my priorities


----------



## bluehende (Feb 26, 2020)

Nothing different here.  However we have a well stocked pantry and freezer that could probably feed us for 6 months in an emergency.  If I did not I would certainly be doing a large grocery trip to be ready just in case.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 26, 2020)

Masks are not particularly helpful unless you get them fitted properly; most of us probably can't do that.


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/02/26/how-to-prepare-for-coronavirus/
		


I am not doing much of anything. I may pick up another jar or two of pasta sauce and an extra pound of pasta, but that's about it. Thankfully I no longer drink, so I don't need to stockpile booze!


----------



## mdurette (Feb 26, 2020)

How to prepare for coronavirus in the U.S. (Spoiler: Not sick? No need to wear a mask.)


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 26, 2020)

As recommended in another TUG thread, I stocked up on prescription meds and have a good supply of antibiotic hand stuff as well as Lysol and Clorox wipes. we have a well stocked pantry and freezer. My CPAP will function as a ventilator in a pinch. 

Here's hoping all these preparations are not needed.


----------



## chellej (Feb 26, 2020)

CDC estimates that so far this season there have been at least 29 million flu illnesses, 280,000 hospitalizations and 16,000 deaths from flu. 

Corona Virus
SITUATION IN NUMBERS total and new cases in last 24 hours Globally 81109 confirmed (871 new): China 78191 confirmed (412 new) 2718 deaths (52 new): Outside of China 2918 confirmed (459 new) 37 countries (4 new) 43 deaths (9 new) 

So there is no vaccine but I would conclude from these numbers I am more likely to catch and die from the flu than the corona virus.  ( I did get my flu shot...did you?)  Seems like a bit of overreaction to me


----------



## clifffaith (Feb 26, 2020)

bluehende said:


> Nothing different here.  However we have a well stocked pantry and freezer that could probably feed us for 6 months in an emergency.  If I did not I would certainly be doing a large grocery trip to be ready just in case.



It flitted across my brain to wonder about food. We couldn't go 6 months, but could survive a southern CA earthquake disruption for 3-4 weeks. Since we will eventually be moving to an "old folks home" and won't have the pantry and refrigerator (3, count 'em, 3) space we do now, I've been trying to get used to not stocking up just because the price on Progresso soup or Ragu sauce is good (good price on Milanos, all bets are off). But I may buy a few more cans/jars on my next shopping trip. And some pasta and rice. Also very conscious right now of keeping my hands away from my face -- because I have mobility issues I do need to use hand rails on stairs which bugs me. Time to put a decent sized bottle of hand sanitizer in each car.


----------



## clifffaith (Feb 26, 2020)

mdurette said:


> How to prepare for coronavirus in the U.S. (Spoiler: Not sick? No need to wear a mask.)



I said to Cliff a few hours ago that it would seem like a mask, any type of mask, might help with keeping hands away from face. On the other hand I know it would make me feel claustrophobic and I'd be plucking at it to pull it away from my face for some fresh air so that would probably defeat the purpose.


----------



## goaliedave (Feb 26, 2020)

chellej said:


> CDC estimates that so far this season there have been at least 29 million flu illnesses, 280,000 hospitalizations and 16,000 deaths from flu.
> 
> Corona Virus
> SITUATION IN NUMBERS total and new cases in last 24 hours Globally 81109 confirmed (871 new): China 78191 confirmed (412 new) 2718 deaths (52 new): Outside of China 2918 confirmed (459 new) 37 countries (4 new) 43 deaths (9 new)
> ...


Exactly. Yet most USA folk are media headline sheep who didnt geta flu shot.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero (Feb 26, 2020)

I’m upping my life insurance from $664k to $924k just in case anything happens to me.


----------



## Panina (Feb 26, 2020)

Just order 4 months of my 12 hour claritin which is normally very hard to get.  24 hours is easy but doesn’t work as well for me.  Definitely do not want to run out of these.  Stocked my home with more then usual shelf food items as most are ordered online and due to gluten free needs already hard to get locally.  Masks I have R95 at home but had them already as I was sealing grout.  I am assuming, maybe wrongly they are as good as n95.  

With this, I still feel the flu is more dangerous.  My departed dad never recovered fully from the flu and ended up with sepsis.    The elderly and frail are the most in danger.  I want to be prepared if I am told to stay home. I would not want to be a carrier and make someone else sick.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 26, 2020)

Let's try this again with a different Link.

Can Lysol and Clorox products kill the novel coronavirus? The answer .....is complicated.










						Can Lysol and Clorox products kill the novel coronavirus? The answer is ... complicated
					

The disinfectants are thought to be effective against the novel coronavirus. But until tests confirm this, its ability to kill the novel coronavirus has not been scientifically proven.




					www.cnn.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 26, 2020)

We were big preppers at our former home - had everything you could think of and a big stock pile of food - and could survive for a really long time, but now that we just moved to this little house not at all. Heck- my fridge and freezer are so small I just about can put enough food for the week in it and we are just 2 people! I can’t get used to it. But  I am more concerned right now about our  son who has to travel to California for work in two weeks- involving airports and planes.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 26, 2020)

We are already prepared for many things. Nothing better than being prepared, imo. The FEMA  website, ready.gov, recently placed a corona virus section on their home page and updated their section on pan-endemic to include corona virus.

What is worth remembering regarding corona virus is currently the main response to outbreaks are quarantines. The best defense is to stay healthy. Echinacea is a known to have anti-viral properties that raises the numbers of white blood cells to help fight off a cold or virus.









						Echinacea—A Source of Potent Antivirals for Respiratory Virus Infections
					

Extracts of Echinacea species have been used traditionally in North America for the control of symptoms of colds, influenza, and other diseases, and some of them have become very popular as “herbal medicines”. Recent studies have revealed ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				











						Echinacea for the Common Cold
					

WebMD explores the use of the herb echinacea to prevent and treat the common cold.




					www.webmd.com
				




Here are the top ten natural anti-viral remedies.









						Top Ten Natural Anti-Viral Agents - OAND
					

Discover the top ten anti-viral agents that you can take to help you fight off infection



					oand.org
				



We have Natures Way Echinacea caps and Natures Way Elderberry caps. We buy this at Amazon.

Bill


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 26, 2020)

You’re Likely to Get the Coronavirus
					

Most cases are not life-threatening, which is also what makes the virus a historic challenge to contain.




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## easyrider (Feb 26, 2020)

chellej said:


> CDC estimates that so far this season there have been at least 29 million flu illnesses, 280,000 hospitalizations and 16,000 deaths from flu.
> 
> Corona Virus
> SITUATION IN NUMBERS total and new cases in last 24 hours Globally 81109 confirmed (871 new): China 78191 confirmed (412 new) 2718 deaths (52 new): Outside of China 2918 confirmed (459 new) 37 countries (4 new) 43 deaths (9 new)
> ...



What is odd is many people each year pass away from the flu but there hasn't been a quarantine that I can remember. Corona virus can cause big problems in the lungs and from what I read heart. Flu, not so much. We did get flu shots but it seems like over half the time its not for the current flu, lol.

Bill


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 26, 2020)

easyrider said:


> What is odd is many people each year pass away from the flu but there hasn't been a quarantine that I can remember. Corona virus can cause big problems in the lungs and from what I read heart. Flu, not so much. We did get flu shots but it seems like over half the time its not for the current flu, lol.
> 
> Bill


That's because the flu is not quarantinable - it doesn't make people sick enough.  See that article in The Atlantic that I linked to above. SARS was quarantinable.  Ebola is.  Flu isn't.

Corona virus probably isn't either - at least not any more.  Too many people can carry it with few, or even no, symptoms.  As the article notes, it's likely to simply  become endemic, much like the Asian flu is now.  Vaccines will be developed.   But viruses mutate readily, so just as you need to get a new flu shot each year (because the virus has mutated from what it was a year), we'll end up getting a COVID shot as well.  Each year people will get sick - like the flu, most will recover, lesser numbers will get become severely ill, and a certain number will die.  Just as happens with the flu.


----------



## Mongoose (Feb 26, 2020)

chellej said:


> CDC estimates that so far this season there have been at least 29 million flu illnesses, 280,000 hospitalizations and 16,000 deaths from flu.
> 
> Corona Virus
> SITUATION IN NUMBERS total and new cases in last 24 hours Globally 81109 confirmed (871 new): China 78191 confirmed (412 new) 2718 deaths (52 new): Outside of China 2918 confirmed (459 new) 37 countries (4 new) 43 deaths (9 new)
> ...


Its most certainly not an overreaction.  The Morbidity rate for the common flu is 0.1% meaning out of 1000 people, 1 will die.  The Morbidity rate for COVID-19 is roughly 9% meaning 90 die out of 1000.  Also the Ro for the SARS-CoV2 virus is roughly 4.0 where for the common flu its 1.3.  While there is not much of a threat in North America at this time, if it gets here there will be a total disruption of our economy and society.  What's worse is thinking about every third rate terrorist that is clamering to get the virus and weaponize it.


----------



## Mongoose (Feb 26, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> That's because the flu is not quarantinable - it doesn't make people sick enough.  See that article in The Atlantic that I linked to above. SARS was quarantinable.  Ebola is.  Flu isn't.
> 
> Corona virus probably isn't either - at least not any more.  Too many people can carry it with few, or even no, symptoms.  As the article notes, it's likely to simply  become endemic, much like the Asian flu is now.  Vaccines will be developed.   But viruses mutate readily, so just as you need to get a new flu shot each year (because the virus has mutated from what it was a year), we'll end up getting a COVID shot as well.  Each year people will get sick - like the flu, most will recover, lesser numbers will get become severely ill, and a certain number will die.  Just as happens with the flu.


COVID-19 is not a virus its a disease.  The virus is Sars-CoV2.  Yes, its a Corona Virus like the common cold.  No, its not the same.  This virus is much more contagious and deadly than the common flu or even SARS before it.  It has the ability to shut down our society and economy IF it gets here.  The reason millions are not infected and 10,000's dead is a because of the draconian measures China has imposed on its people.  I'm not sure that would happen in Western democracies.


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 26, 2020)

Mongoose said:


> Its most certainly not an overreaction.  The Morbidity rate for the common flu is 0.1% meaning out of 1000 people, 1 will die.  The Morbidity rate for COVID-19 is roughly 9% meaning 90 die out of 1000.  Also the Ro for the SARS-CoV2 virus is roughly 4.0 where for the common flu its 1.3.  While there is not much of a threat in North America at this time, if it gets here there will be a total disruption of our economy and society.  What's worse is thinking about every third rate terrorist that is clamering to get the virus and weaponize it.


Where are you getting your numbers from?  Every news article indicates COVID-19 has 2% to 3% fatality rate.  http://www.cidrap.umn.edu/news-perspective/2020/02/study-72000-covid-19-patients-finds-23-death-rate 

SARS had 10% fatality.


----------



## goaliedave (Feb 26, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> I’m upping my life insurance from $664k to $924k just in case anything happens to me.


Lol. Sarcasm appreciated 

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Mongoose (Feb 26, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> Where are you getting your numbers from?  Every news article indicates COVID-19 has 2% to 3% fatality rate.  http://www.cidrap.umn.edu/news-perspective/2020/02/study-72000-covid-19-patients-finds-23-death-rate
> 
> SARS had 10% fatality.


They base the 2% number on total cases including those that are active.  The 9% is the true number of closed cases.  91% recovered and 9% dead.  SARS was not nearly as dangerous and only resulted in less than 800 deaths over 18 months.


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 26, 2020)

Mongoose said:


> They base the 2% number on total cases including those that are active.  The 9% is the true number of closed cases.  91% recovered and 9% dead.  SARS was not nearly as dangerous and only resulted in less than 800 deaths over 18 months.



Again, where are you geting the numbers?  In the models which I have seen, there are many more unaccounted as having infection because their cases were mild and have recovered.  No data shows 9% fatality.

Look here for tracking of COVID-19 in Singapore.  93 cases, 62 discharged, 31 still in the hospital including 7 in ICU.  0 death. 









						Coronavirus: 2 new cases confirmed; 4 more, including private hospital doctor, discharged
					

The new cases include two Singaporean men, aged 47 and 38, who do not have any recent travel history to China.  Read more at straitstimes.com.




					www.straitstimes.com


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 26, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> I’m upping my life insurance from $664k to $924k just in case anything happens to me.


I thought you are going from $888K to $8888K.


----------



## Mongoose (Feb 26, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> Again, where are you geting the numbers?  In the models which I have seen, there are many more unaccounted as having infection because their cases were mild and have recovered.  No data shows 9% fatality.
> 
> Look here for tracking of COVID-19 in Singapore.  93 cases, 62 discharged, 31 still in the hospital including 7 in ICU.  0 death.
> 
> ...








						ArcGIS Dashboards
					

ArcGIS Dashboards




					www.arcgis.com


----------



## Ski-Dad (Feb 26, 2020)

mdurette said:


> Over the last few days have purchased: 15 N95 masks and 6 P95 masks (need to research the P ones), 6 cans of travel size lysol, travel hand sanitizer, travel packs of lysol wipes and a small pack of rubber gloves.



There are a number of fit styles and sizes of N95.  If you have not been professionally fit tested for a proper fitted N95 mask, you are wasting your $$.   Just as well to place a Kleenex over your face.  N95s dont work without a proper fit test.

I do have a knowledge base on use of these products.  I see people is airports all the time mishandling their respirator masks for coffee, food, dealing with their children, etc. thereby causing added risk than no N95.

If in doubt, here is 3M's video on proper fit testing:  




If you have any facial hair, you cannot use a N95.   You cannot obtain a proper seal.

There are products available that do not require fit testing and that can be used with facial hair.  The unit is a powered air purifying respirator ("PAPR").  There are a number of manufacturers.  Be prepared to spend $1200 - $1500.  Also not sure if you will clear airport security with one.

Best advice per CDC and WHO, "wash your hands", "wash your hands" and "wash your hands".

You are at a much greater risk of dying of the flu than Covid19.  Look at your local state or provinces death count of influenza and Covid19 this year.


----------



## Mongoose (Feb 26, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> Again, where are you geting the numbers?  In the models which I have seen, there are many more unaccounted as having infection because their cases were mild and have recovered.  No data shows 9% fatality.
> 
> Look here for tracking of COVID-19 in Singapore.  93 cases, 62 discharged, 31 still in the hospital including 7 in ICU.  0 death.
> 
> ...


Italy now has 12 deaths and only 3 recoveries.  Its also impacting men at a much higher rate than women.  Men are 59%-71% of cases depending on the country.


----------



## Mongoose (Feb 26, 2020)

Here is a good source of info if you are interested.  https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 26, 2020)

Mongoose said:


> ArcGIS Dashboards
> 
> 
> ArcGIS Dashboards
> ...


If patients who ultimately die, succumb to it within a short time, and patients who recover take longer time to be confirmed as recovered, then simply using death vs. recovered numbers is not the correct way to calculate fatality rate.  Hence the study shows that fatality rate is closer to 2.3%.


----------



## Mongoose (Feb 26, 2020)

Ski-Dad said:


> There are a number of fit styles and sizes of N95.  If you have not been professionally fit tested for a proper fitted N95 mask, you are wasting your $$.   Just as well to place a Kleenex over your face.  N95s dont work without a proper fit test.
> 
> I do have a knowledge base on use of these products.  I see people is airports all the time mishandling their respirator masks for coffee, food, dealing with their children, etc. thereby causing added risk than no N95.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
 I do this for a living.  If we end up with sustained person-to-person spread over here you are going to want them.  With SARS-CoV2 you are at risk if you come within 6 feet of an infected person.  Pick them up while you can.  Fit testing as described in your video is a regulatory compliance issue.  Fit testing is not complicated and anyone can do it with practice.  When its here the CDC will change their position.  The current guidance is on the fact that its not circulating in North America.


----------



## Mongoose (Feb 26, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> If patients who ultimately die, succumb to it within a short time, and patients who recover take longer time to be confirmed as recovered, then simply using death vs. recovered numbers is not the correct way to calculate fatality rate.  Hence the study shows that fatality rate is closer to 2.3%.


 Even if we look at total numbers the kill rate is 3.4%.  e.g. 2800 is 3.4% of 82,000.


----------



## Panina (Feb 26, 2020)

Mongoose said:


> ArcGIS Dashboards
> 
> 
> ArcGIS Dashboards
> ...


You are assuming the confirmed cases that have not closed are going to have the same death % to closed cases.  Too soon to assume that.  In addition they are now saying many are having minimal symptoms so there could be many not included in confirmed cases which would also reduce the %.


----------



## geekette (Feb 26, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> I’m upping my life insurance from $664k to $924k just in case anything happens to me.


Morbid reminder to make sure primary and contingent beneficiaries are in order for accounts.


----------



## mdurette (Feb 27, 2020)

chellej said:


> CDC estimates that so far this season there have been at least 29 million flu illnesses, 280,000 hospitalizations and 16,000 deaths from flu.
> 
> Corona Virus
> SITUATION IN NUMBERS total and new cases in last 24 hours Globally 81109 confirmed (871 new): China 78191 confirmed (412 new) 2718 deaths (52 new): Outside of China 2918 confirmed (459 new) 37 countries (4 new) 43 deaths (9 new)
> ...




For me.....my concern is not catching and dying from it.   *My concern is that it would be easy to get swept up in the overreaction to it.  *  example:   I'm on a plane and subsequently find out the guy 5 rows back that was coughing the whole time had it.    Now, it is suggested to me to self quarantine/be quarantined for xx days.    So, I am opting to travel next month with items that will help simply keep all "cooties" away.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 27, 2020)

Was going to get prepared for it but woke up this morning to find out the VP has been appointed the Covid czar! Feel much better now. Besides, as soon as things start warming up in April the problem will go away!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 27, 2020)

First case in the U.S. where they cannot trace to foreign contact. Unknown how this person caught this and who this person infected including health care workers.. The Sacramento hospital waited 4 days before testing for corona and it took days to get test results.

Dr. Sanjay Gupta just reported that the U.S. government is not aggressively testing/surveilling cases so numbers are likely under-reported. [Political content removed.]









						CDC Confirms New Case of Coronavirus in Solano County | KQED
					

A new infection of the novel coronavirus in Solano County may be the first case of a person-to-person transmission of COVID-19 in the general public in the United States.




					www.kqed.org


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 27, 2020)

easyrider said:


> What is odd is many people each year pass away from the flu but there hasn't been a quarantine that I can remember. Corona virus can cause big problems in the lungs and from what I read heart. Flu, not so much. We did get flu shots but it seems like over half the time its not for the current flu, lol.
> 
> Bill



Exactly! Which is why I do not get flu shots!


----------



## WVBaker (Feb 27, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> First case in the U.S. where they cannot trace to foreign contact. Unknown how this person caught this and who this person infected including health care workers.. The Sacramento hospital waited 4 days before testing for corona and it took days to get test results.
> 
> Dr. Sanjay Gupta just reported that the U.S. government is not testing/surveilling cases so numbers are likely under-reported. [Political content removed.]
> 
> ...



While hoping we could keep this in proper perspective, being this is a medical issue and not a political one, bringing [some particular content] into this has
crossed a certain line. A line that I don't always agree with however, one that must be adhered to by all of us.

Much like Fox News has it's own agenda it leans to on occasion, CNN News and thus Dr. Sanjay Gupta, has theirs. I've read several articles that would
disagree with CNN's and Dr. Gupta's assessment of this situation, but it's best not to begin posting those here.

Shouldn't we keep our political opinions and viewpoints out of this?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 27, 2020)

One thing I have always relied on in business is to look at the underlying agenda behind why someone would say something.

Stock market is a politically independent bellwether on this situation.  [Political content removed.]


----------



## bnoble (Feb 27, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Exactly! Which is why I do not get flu shots!


No protection is better than some?


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 27, 2020)

I live in a CCRC which has something around 500 residents in a relatively confined area, particularly in our dining area.  I have sufficient milk, cereal, water and frozen dinners to survive a 14 day quarantine in my apartment if necessary...

George


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 27, 2020)

I'm taking a head-in-the-sand approach.
If my neighbors start to disappear or my cruise is cancelled, I'll take notice.
Until then, I'm not buying into the hysteria.
.


----------



## WVBaker (Feb 27, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> One thing I have always relied on in business is to look at the underlying agenda behind why someone would say something.
> 
> Stock market is a politically independent bellwether on this situation. [Political content removed.]



Glad to see you were concerned about the political implications in your posts and decided to edit them.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Feb 27, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> One thing I have always relied on in business is to look at the underlying agenda behind why someone would say something.


Also called mind reading.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 27, 2020)

Maple_Leaf said:


> Also called mind reading.


Sometimes, but in this case the underlying facts and proven behaviors are quite well known.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 27, 2020)

bnoble said:


> No protection is better than some?



I’m almost 64 years old and never had the flu (except when I was a kid) or gotten the flu shot and I worked in the health care industry in and out of medical offices and facilities day in and day out every day.

This said, I am not saying as I age I will never get a flu shot but I am really hoping they come up with a universal one. They are close from what I understand but who knows?


----------



## Mongoose (Feb 27, 2020)

Panic is never helpful.  However I think everyone should take personal responsibility to have enough supplies to survive 14 days without outside support.  We have had many lessons over the years from Hurricane Katrina to Puerto Rico on this.  In today's "just in time economy", food will be gone from the shelves in a day or two.


----------



## Brett (Feb 27, 2020)

Bucky said:


> Was going to get prepared for it but woke up this morning to find out the VP has been appointed the Covid czar! Feel much better now. Besides, as soon as things start warming up in April the problem will go away!



yes, Coronavirus Czar is now on duty
in a couple of weeks this will all seem like a bad dream


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Feb 27, 2020)

mdurette said:


> Yesterday, the CDC announced that Covid-19 will most likely become an issue here in the US also and noted that hospitals, schools, etc should start to prepare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First, a 90-day supply of all prescription medications, and maintain that 90-day supply going forward.  You should also lay in a decent inventory of OTC meds.  Aspirin, Tylenol, large bags is Ricola cough drops, Allegra, Benedryl, cough meds containing guaifenesin as an expectorant and Sudafed.  Buy them separately (e.g. not Nyquil) so you can use only the ones you need.

Next, non-perishable food for 30 days.  If COVID-19 gets bad then you won't want to allow food delivery, you will want to prevent anyone from crossing your door threshold, in or out.  Dead-drops of food or supplies on your porch would potentially allow the virus access to your home.  In the likely event that you don't need this preparation you can spend the next month eating through your food supply.  It's your reward for being prepared.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 27, 2020)

Mongoose said:


> ArcGIS Dashboards
> 
> 
> ArcGIS Dashboards
> ...



Thank you, a good way to keep track of this.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 27, 2020)

We have food stock on hand already because of earthquake risk. We've got a freezer full of meat and seafood and a propane bbq. We can work from home if needed.

I worry more about my kids at university.


----------



## WVBaker (Feb 27, 2020)

Different era but nonetheless, works just the same with a little paraphrasing.

"There is a fifth dimension, beyond that which is known to man. It is a dimension as vast as space and as timeless as infinity. It is in the middle ground
between light and shadow, between science and superstition, and it lies between the pit of man's fears and the summit of his knowledge. This is the
dimension of imagination.  [Political content removed.]


----------



## bluehende (Feb 27, 2020)

Bucky said:


> Was going to get prepared for it but woke up this morning to find out the VP has been appointed the Covid czar! Feel much better now. Besides, as soon as things start warming up in April the problem will go away!


  There is no warm weather experience with this virus yet.  While likely to at least diminish there is no direct evidence that warm weather will get rid of the problem.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 27, 2020)

Not panicking [Political content removed.]. Hurricane Dorian never came close to Alabama -  [Political content removed.]

I believe the scientists and doctors who are just trying to do their job.


----------



## PamMo (Feb 27, 2020)

Some data on mortality rates in China, as reviewed in JAMA article.








						Will coronavirus kill you? Why fatality rates for COVID-19 vary wildly depending on age, gender, medical history and country
					

President Trump, based on what he called a ‘hunch,’ suggested this week that the WHO coronavirus fatality rate was incorrect.




					www.marketwatch.com


----------



## Panina (Feb 27, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> First case in the U.S. where they cannot trace to foreign contact. Unknown how this person caught this and who this person infected including health care workers.. The Sacramento hospital waited 4 days before testing for corona and it took days to get test results.
> 
> Dr. Sanjay Gupta just reported that the U.S. government is not aggressively testing/surveilling cases so numbers are likely under-reported.  [Political content removed.]
> 
> ...


No reason to make this political.  It is a real issue and if it spreads in the US, imo is likely, it will spread way before election, there is  no way to hide the spread.

It is easy to place blame but as we are seeing across the world it has no boundaries.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 27, 2020)

Breaking news in WA is that the Bothell High School just closed because of Corona Virus.









						Bothell High School to remain closed Friday over coronavirus concerns
					

Bothell High School will remain closed Friday after a staffer's family member was placed in quarantine for possible coronavirus, according to Northshore School District superintendent Michelle Reid.  Reid said a staff member at Bothell High School returned to work Monday after a week of...




					komonews.com
				




Bill


----------



## rhonda (Feb 27, 2020)

FWIW, my husband and I either brought back something from travel in mid-Dec (cruise: Rome to Dubai; yes, many Chinese on board) or caught something locally on on return.    It was fully awful stuff!  I self-quarantined for three weeks in a _relatively_ _empty_ house ('empty' with respect to groceries), as we'd just returned from travel.  My normal supply kept me going ... although I was enormously grateful when a friend left his homemade chicken-everything soup on my porch in the final week.  Yummy, very yummy.

Looking back, I figure my living far from the 'normal world' played in my favor.  I only make grocery runs every-other-week-or-so anyway and am used to keeping a stocked pantry.  If I lived in town and were accustomed to a daily walk to Trader Joe's ... I would have been in greater trouble when the crud hit me suddenly and with force.


----------



## caribbeanqueen (Feb 27, 2020)

Glad you are feeling better Rhonda. The flu itself is horrendous. 
No politics needed, we are all in this together and making it political only divides. Praying this will be contained as much as possible and we will not have widespread Cornonavirus here.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 27, 2020)

We should let the scientists and doctors at the CDC, NIH, public health etc. do their jobs. +1 The disease knows no political boundaries and politicians (on all sides) should stay out of this.


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 27, 2020)

Maple_Leaf said:


> You should also lay in a decent inventory of OTC meds.  Aspirin, Tylenol, large bags is Ricola cough drops, Allegra, Benedryl, cough meds containing guaifenesin as an expectorant and Sudafed.



At one time I was on an aspirin a day regime recommended by my Doctor.  Other than that I don't think I have ever used any of the OTC meds listed above...

George


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 27, 2020)

Panina said:


> No reason to make this political.  It is a real issue and if it spreads in the US (imo is likely), it will spread way before election...



But I draw the line at aliens bringing in alien-viruses.
OMO, they should be sent back to Mars where they came from.
... What?... Nevermind. <satire>
.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 27, 2020)

So this thread got me wanting a stand alone freezer again. I really hate my small kitchen freezer. Problem is the best place for it would be the garage (pull right in with the car and one step into the house) but no outlet where it would need to go, so would have to get an electrician. Bummer.....

(We are still waiting for the builder to send an electritian over to finish up on punch list items!)

I do not want it in the basement as there are a lot of stairs. Not conducive to unloading the car and also retrieving food for meals.

Right now all I could do is get rid of the giant ice holder as we do not need so much ice. Gave me just a little bit more room in the tiny freezer.

I am going to get some water for reserves. I hate buying extra(or even any)  over the counter meds as I always end up throwing them all out and wasting a lot of money.

Next year maybe a standby generator. I don't think they get a lot of outages here, though, so we will see. I did order an little electric fake wood stove heater for the living room which is coming tomorrow.

Times like this I do miss my former home with all the preparedness and we were so secluded from everyone we could hole up for months on end with no human contact. But we did not want that lifestyle any longer, but it was good for times like this.

Funny how things happen...


----------



## WVBaker (Feb 27, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> But I draw the line at aliens bringing in alien-viruses.
> OMO, they should be sent back to Mars where they came from.
> ... What?... Nevermind. <satire>
> .


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... I told you not to say anything.


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 27, 2020)

We finally decided to stock up today.  Husband was out golfing this morning and I hit the stores. Masks were not found anywhere I looked - CVS, Lowes, Albertsons, Smiths, Walmart and Costco.  We have a box of surgical masks and a couple of unlabeled masks which look like cardboard material from a while ago so we are good.

I bought 10 cans of SPAM Lite, shelf stable almond milk and evaporated milk from Albertsons.  At Costco, I got a large bag of onions, fruit cups, eggs, 2 Mortons marinated tri tip, frozen salmon patties, marinated wild salmon filets and paper products.  I am wondering if I should have gotten water - we use filtered water from our fridge, do we really need to get water?  Our medicine cabinet is well stocked and did not buy anything new.

We have a couple of club events and dinner parties with friends planned over the next couple of weeks, and have decided against going to shows and such.  We still golf regularly but we have definitely stopped going to the gym and instead, use our home exercise equipment.  Even though we don't have any reported cases around us but what we don't know, we don't know...


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 27, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> So this thread got me wanting a stand alone freezer again.



We have a fridge in our garage (leftover from our kitchen remodel).
But we only use it for homemade blueberry pies, ice cream, and beer.
I 'spose that stuff would be useful for a self-quarantine.


----------



## Glynda (Feb 27, 2020)

Yesterday, I tried Walmart, Lowes, Walgreens, CVS, Target, Amazon (gouging) and grocery stores for masks. I found a box of 3M N95 masks at regular price at Nappa Auto Parts. I think at this point parts and paint stores, perhaps some garden supply stores that have a big inventory of spray chemicals, are the best bets.


----------



## Glynda (Feb 27, 2020)

We have a little freezer but it's loaded as it usually is. My mother just got over pneumonia in January and we have to take precautions.


----------



## Brett (Feb 27, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> But I draw the line at aliens bringing in alien-viruses.
> OMO, they should be sent back to Mars where they came from.
> ... What?... Nevermind. <satire>
> .



certainly better than the zombie virus outbreaks


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 27, 2020)

With a run on masks in local stores after the Camp Fire smoke we found our n95 masks from a local industrial supply shop.


----------



## Panina (Feb 27, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> So this thread got me wanting a stand alone freezer again. I really hate my small kitchen freezer. Problem is the best place for it would be the garage (pull right in with the car and one step into the house) but no outlet where it would need to go, so would have to get an electrician. Bummer.....
> 
> (We are still waiting for the builder to send an electritian over to finish up on punch list items!)
> 
> ...


You might consider one of the smaller freezers, basically counter height.  I am getting a Danby 4.3 cubic ft and putting it in my laundry area using the top as a table. I use to have the skinny tall one with 5.3 cubic.  It broke so opted for this one and will just be more selective on what I get.


----------



## Panina (Feb 27, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> We finally decided to stock up today.  Husband was out golfing this morning and I hit the stores. Masks were not found anywhere I looked - CVS, Lowes, Albertsons, Smiths, Walmart and Costco.  We have a box of surgical masks and a couple of unlabeled masks which look like cardboard material from a while ago so we are good.
> 
> I bought 10 cans of SPAM Lite, shelf stable almond milk and evaporated milk from Albertsons.  At Costco, I got a large bag of onions, fruit cups, eggs, 2 Mortons marinated tri tip, frozen salmon patties, marinated wild salmon filets and paper products.  I am wondering if I should have gotten water - we use filtered water from our fridge, do we really need to get water?  Our medicine cabinet is well stocked and did not buy anything new.
> 
> We have a couple of club events and dinner parties with friends planned over the next couple of weeks, and have decided against going to shows and such.  We still golf regularly but we have definitely stopped going to the gym and instead, use our home exercise equipment.  Even though we don't have any reported cases around us but what we don't know, we don't know...


I stocked up today so have what I need in my pantry.  I have two functions this weekend and am going.  My other half refuses to stop doing stuff unless an outbreak locally occurs.   My reason for stocking up is when an outbreak occurs the shelves will be bare in the stores.

Basically right now, unless you close your door and do not leave and live in a detached house, and do not leave to get the mail and do not get packages there is no way to 100% protect yourself from getting it.  Oh and the things you purchased in the last 9 days or the things you touched already, the virus can be lingering in your home.  You just never know but meanwhile I am not waiting to be sick.  I am living.

If and when the time comes and we are told to stay home, I am ready.  I pray everyone I know will be ok. Two years ago I lost dad ultimately to the flu so I understand the risks.  He was 94.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 27, 2020)

Panina said:


> You might consider one of the smaller freezers, basically counter height.  I am getting a Danby 4.3 cubic ft and putting it in my laundry area using the top as a table. I use to have the skinny tall one with 5.3 cubic.  It broke so opted for this one and will just be more selective on what I get.




Yes- I did look at small and inexpensive chest freezers as well. It’s just that no matter what the only outlet is right in front of our step to the house from in the garage and would block it.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 27, 2020)

One thing we do have a bucket of 25 year shelf life emergency food so that’s something. We only have a couple of masks. Been reusing them over and over again when we go in the basement due to the radon.


----------



## Panina (Feb 27, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Yes- I did look at small and inexpensive chest freezers as well. It’s just that no matter what the only outlet is right in front of our step to the house from in the garage and would block it.


Out there idea, use as a side table and cover with a beautiful piece of fabric. This way short term you can put somewhere else.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 27, 2020)

Panina said:


> Out there idea, use as a side table and cover with a beautiful piece of fabric. This way short term you can put somewhere else.



You are so cute! Lol! You have no idea how tiny my house is. There is not a spot left to put anything in this  house. But now hubby is telling me maybe we could position it differently in the garage. We have a huge basement but just trying to avoid those stairs.

I think this weekend instead of looking for a mattress we will take care of this issue, stock up a bit more with food and over the counter meds. I need to take inventory.


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 27, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> You are so cute! Lol! You have no idea how tiny my house is. There is not a spot left to put anything in this  house. But now hubby is telling me maybe we could position it differently in the garage. We have a huge basement but just trying to avoid those stairs.
> 
> I think this weekend instead of looking for a mattress we will take care of this issue, stock up a bit more with food and over the counter meds. I need to take inventory.



I do think you should consider putting it in the basement.  Since one of you use it, I think you said your husband (?), task him with stocking it and taking food out of it.  Use the freezer as a secondary storage and you won't need to go down the stairs too frequently.


----------



## travelhacker (Feb 27, 2020)

I've never been concerned with really any type of contagious disease, but this one has me concerned for a few different reasons:

1) It sounds incredibly contagious. One South Korean woman infected more than 40 different people in her church. I can't imagine someone coughing and sneezing on 40 different people. I'm sure she just went through her normal routine while feeling a bit under the weather and infected FORTY different people.
2) People are seemingly contagious without really even showing symptoms.
3) One person released from a 14 day quarantine was diagnosed a few days AFTER the 14 day quarantine.
4) The widely accepted death rate is generally considered to be around 2%. However, many patients are under intense medical care. What happens when hospitals become overwhelmed with patients? My super uneducated guess is that it would likely be around 10-15%.
5) One Japanese woman was treated for Coronavirus, tested negative and a few days later tested positive again.

Governments where Coronavirus is currently spreading are extraordinarily concerned. Essentially, Wuhan has been shut down for around 6 weeks and hundreds of cases a day are popping up. Japan plans on closing ALL schools through the end of March.

All those factors make me think this will be unlike anything we've ever seen in our lifetimes. I don't think those of us in North America have as much to worry about since we live in less densely populated areas. My personal opinion is that nearly everyone of us will be affected in some way by the Coronavirus. Whether it's school closures, cancelled flights, a distant relative infected, cancelled events and gatherings, etc.

I plan on buying a decent amount of bulk staple items that we'll use regardless at Costco...things like 25 lb bags of rice, flour, big things of toilet paper, etc, and I plan on going about my normal day until we are instructed otherwise. I want to have at least a couple of months of stuff on hand that we could self quarantine if there are a significant number of cases in our area.


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 27, 2020)

My friend forwarded a Risk Assessment report by some Risk Analysts and it appeared that for many of the large group infections like those that happened in places of worship pointed to buffets.  A sick person touches the serviing spoons, talks over the food with friends and passes the virus on to all those behind in the buffet line.


----------



## vikingsholm (Feb 27, 2020)

While you're all theorizing about what to do to stock up on emergency supplies, a county in my general area of northern California is now under a coronavirus emergency  [Political content removed.]. So far there are 2 confirmed cases and apparently many self quarantines because there are no test kits available and alternative testing available nearby has been denied by the CDC. I will leave it at that for now in order to not stray into a blistering political rant.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 27, 2020)

vikingsholm said:


> While you're all theorizing about what to do to stock up on emergency supplies, a county in my general area of northern California is now under a coronavirus emergency due to complete incompetence in decision making and covering up of information by the federal agencies who are responsible for this situation. So far there are 2 confirmed cases and apparently many self quarantines because there are no test kits available and alternative testing available nearby has been denied by the CDC. I will leave it at that for now in order to not stray into a blistering political rant.



I live within 80 miles of this incompetence. There may be people among us who are infected and spreading unknowingly because the CDC is unable to supply test kits to know who is infected. They cannot even determine whether to quarantine or close schools.

Healthcare workers and the public are at risk because the current admin hollowed out the CDC and public health mechanisms to deal with such emergencies; the JV squad is playing when we need the All-Star Team. And the "Czar's" response?  Muzzle the scientists from informing the public with the truth. (Sorry, spin but won't fix the problem.)


----------



## travelhacker (Feb 27, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I live within 80 miles of this incompetence. There may be people among us who are infected and spreading unknowingly because the CDC is refusing to supply test kits to know who is infected so they cannot even determine whether to quarantine or close schools.
> 
> [Political content removed.]
> Now I understand how incompetence and covering up the truth led to Chernoble...


Have a good friend near the bay area and I've seen bits and pieces. Any good sources to read up on this?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 28, 2020)

travelhacker said:


> Have a good friend near the bay area and I've seen bits and pieces. Any good sources to read up on this?


It will be all over the news by morning. Bottom line:

* The CDC didn't want the 14 infected patients from the cruise ship in Japan brought back to US soil. Recommendation overridden by the State dept and they are flown to Travis AFB in Solano County, CA
* Dept of HHS run by a drug lobbiest, sends in JV team of border patrol types to welcome 14 patients at Travis AFB without protective gear or infectious disease training.
* exposed JV team goes out into community, on a commercial flight and back to HHS offices potentially spreading virus
* case discovered yesterday of non-travel related illness in Solano County *within miles of Travis AFB quarantine*. It took several days and a hospital transfer to test patient, exposing hospital workers and families.
* nothing has been quarantined or shut down because *CDC has shortage of test kits * [Political content removed.]*.* To compare, South Korea is testing thousands and apparently one of their labs is producing 100,000 kits per day.

You just can't make this stuff up...


----------



## rhonda (Feb 28, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> We finally decided to stock up today.  <snip>
> 
> I bought 10 cans of SPAM Lite, <snip>


Just curious: do you enjoy eating SPAM Lite?  

Once, way back when, I was talked into buying a rather large bag of white rice as a "necessary staple." Oddly, I don't generally eat white rice ... so it sat.  Why did I buy that darn thing?  In other news, this thread nudged me to pull one of my long-term storage buckets from the garage, rip open a bag of freeze dried strawberries and enjoy every bite.


----------



## travelhacker (Feb 28, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> It will be all over the news by morning. Bottom line:
> 
> * The CDC didn't want the 14 infected patients from the cruise ship in Japan brought back to US soil. Recommendation overridden by the State dept and they are flown to Travis AFB in Solano County, CA
> * Dept of HHS run by a drug lobbiest, sends in JV team of border patrol types to welcome 14 patients at Travis AFB without protective gear or infectious disease training.
> ...


Holy smokes. I had read some of those bits and pieces from my friend's facebook feed, but this fills in the blanks.


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 28, 2020)

rhonda said:


> Just curious: do you enjoy eating SPAM Lite?
> 
> Once, way back when, I was talked into buying a rather large bag of white rice as a "necessary staple." Oddly, I don't generally eat white rice ... so it sat.  Why did I buy that darn thing?  In other news, this thread nudged me to pull one of my long-term storage buckets from the garage, rip open a bag of freeze dried strawberries and enjoy every bite.


Yes.  Once in a while when we want to stay in but I am too tired to cook, I would cut up the SPAM Lite into many small pieces and fry them up in a non-stick pan until they are crunchy.  Separately, I would also slice up a quarter of a small yellow onion, lightly fry in oil and add 6 beaten up eggs with soy sauce, cover it and then flip it over and cover it again.  This is traditional egg foo yong, which does not have the thick gravy which American Chinese restaurants use.  Sometimes if I have green beans I would chopped them up and add into the egg mixture. I eat a little rice with the 2 dishes. My husband is diabetic, and he would have just the Spam and egg foo yong without rice.


----------



## isisdave (Feb 28, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Yes- I did look at small and inexpensive chest freezers as well. It’s just that no matter what the only outlet is right in front of our step to the house from in the garage and would block it.


Is there an overhead socket for a garage door opener you could run an extension to? Appliances often say not to use an extension, but a small freezer doesn't use much power.


----------



## isisdave (Feb 28, 2020)

I got our N95 masks about two weeks ago from Amazon. They're still listed. About $45 for a box of 10.

I know they're suggested for sick people to keep their germs in, rather than the opposite. I wore one once years ago, don't remember why, but they definitely keep you from touching your nose and mouth!

Just be sure to read the operation manual. I recently saw an account of someone wearing a mask who removed it to sneeze, then replaced it after.   Unclear on the Concept.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 28, 2020)

isisdave said:


> Is there an overhead socket for a garage door opener you could run an extension to? Appliances often say not to use an extension, but a small freezer doesn't use much power.



Yes there is - funny that is what my husband was suggesting. Right now we are not parking the car in there because we want to seal the floor first after it settles- maybe next spring - not sure when on that one. But we do want to park the car in there eventually because our driveway is so small for the two cars. 

Funny how we were so prepared for everything before we moved and now we’re not with this lifestyle change. People used to make fun of us. They called our former home the Bunker. Lol!
 I even let our Sams  club membership expire this week as the closest store is 45 minutes away and we don’t have the freezer. I was trying to adjust to true downsizing. SMH...

Today we are getting our small electric fireplace and it gets plugged into the wall shared by the garage and an outlet is on the shared wall in the garage. Wondering if it will be on the same breaker as the garage outlets. 

Yesterday hubby used a space heater in the basement and tripped the breaker. He only had a few things on at the time. The outlets down there are all on the same breaker. 

If we decide to go the basement route I will probably get a frost free stand up freezer. The perfect spot for it down there is right at the bottom of the steps. EXCEPT that is where the builders electrician neglected to install the outlet we paid extra for and has yet to come back to finish the job!! Can’t win!


----------



## mdurette (Feb 28, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> It will be all over the news by morning. Bottom line:
> 
> * The CDC didn't want the 14 infected patients from the cruise ship in Japan brought back to US soil. Recommendation overridden by the State dept and they are flown to Travis AFB in Solano County, CA
> * Dept of HHS run by a drug lobbiest, sends in JV team of border patrol types to welcome 14 patients at Travis AFB without protective gear or infectious disease training.
> ...



Anyone got a news article on this.   what specific area in CA is this impacting?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 28, 2020)

mdurette said:


> Anyone got a news article on this.   what specific area in CA is this impacting?











						Coronavirus in the Bay Area: The key events unfolding from March 21 to 22
					

The spread of cases in Bay Area counties and orders to shelter in place across the...




					www.sfchronicle.com
				












						California is monitoring at least 8,400 people for the coronavirus
					






					www.cnbc.com
				












						Why Hasn’t the U.S. Done More Coronavirus Tests?
					

As coronavirus cases surge abroad, there has been an alarming lack of testing for the virus in the U.S. and too little transparency from the CDC.




					nymag.com
				




Solano County - Fairfield (where Travis AFB is located), Vacaville and Davis are largest towns.  Sacramento to the east. Concord and Walnut Creek, populus San Francisco suburbs, are only 25 - 30 miles SW from Fairfield. The Bay Area BART subway system has a station only 26 miles away in Martinez. Some people in this county commute to Oakland and beyond on BART.

I am not aware of any efforts to disinfect BART trains. I am not stepping on a BART train until they resolve this.

There is also an Amazon warehouse in Vacaville which likely supplies the Bay Area. Until the CDC determines who is infected and how long the virus lasts on cardboard, we will limit Amazon purchases. We have a Chinese friend who was infected in Wuhan while visiting his elderly mom (he recovered). He believes he was infected by a delivery package.


----------



## caribbeanqueen (Feb 28, 2020)

Some days I wake up and feel like I have entered the twilight zone. So much going on in the world that could cause me to go to bed and never get up but I try to do my best to live my life despite all that goes on around me. Yes this is scary and we have to hope supplies becomes available otherwise we have a major catastrophe on our hands. 
Think about this, what happens to all the businesses that may have to shut down, all the big businesses that supply them and then most important all the employees who will be out of work with no pay?
Wash your hands, take supplements that help boost immune system like elderberry and echinacea.  Sanitary conditions make a big impact on how much this spreads.  Lysol.


----------



## timetofly (Feb 28, 2020)

A few weeks ago, I ordered some N95 masks, enough to cover the family. It seemed ridiculous enough at the time that I didn't tell my wife and just put them in the back of the closet. I figured I could find some other use for them around the house, spraying bagworms, etc.  Now, I am glad I ordered them. I hope no one needs these in the US, but I rather have some on hand just in case. Harbor Freight took down the listing after they sold out. Here's a link in case they come back in stock < https://www.harborfreight.com/particulate-respirator-with-valve-61434.html >. They were only $1.99 each.


----------



## WVBaker (Feb 28, 2020)

Brett said:


> certainly better than the zombie virus outbreaks



True, but what about the alien zombie virus? At least with the current one, it was "Made in China" so, we know it won't last long.


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 28, 2020)

We live in Salem Oregon. Some day there will be a 9+ subduction zone earthquake off the coast of Oregon. It could be in an hour. It could be in 100 years. So several years ago we started preparing based upon Federal Guidelines - 4 to 6 weeks without any outside support. We now have food, water, etc, etc stored.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 28, 2020)

timetofly said:


> A few weeks ago, I ordered some N95 masks, enough to cover the family. It seemed ridiculous enough at the time that I didn't tell my wife and just put them in the back of the closet. I figured I could find some other use for them around the house, spraying bagworms, etc.  Now, I am glad I ordered them. I hope no one needs these in the US, but I rather have some on hand just in case. Harbor Freight took down the listing after they sold out. Here's a link in case they come back in stock < https://www.harborfreight.com/particulate-respirator-with-valve-61434.html >. They were only $1.99 each.
> View attachment 17544


Yeah can’t find them anywhere. I work in the healthcare field and I’m in and out of offices, clinics and hospitals. When swine flu broke out our company sent us N95 particulate masks. I remembered I stored them away so I do have a few on hand. I’d like to have more. Not only for this but for future worse situations. It’s inevitable that these pandemics will happen more often. I just hope this clears up quickly.


----------



## clifffaith (Feb 28, 2020)

Well, I guess what I'm doing is throwing a tantrum. I'm in week 5 of physical therapy for my back.  I am a private person, and I like quiet, but up until now I've been OK when half the time I am not in a private room. I feel myself getting agitated when there are lots of other people and the place is noisy, but so far I've coped OK and most days there is only a moderate amount of activity in the big room. Got there 15 minutes early today so they could put heat on my back. They set me on a raised platform that holds three people if one of those people isn't me. The guy already there was on the far side, the side I would have rejected outright because it is up against a wall and you have to crawl up to it on your hands and knees to put your head on a pillow. As I'm sitting on my edge waiting for the heat pads to be delivered what do my eyes spy on the opposite side of the room but an overweight guy naked from waist up. Never have I seen a shirtless man there -- belongs in a private room IMHO. All the time I'm on heat I'm tense because I can tell the helper bees are eyeing the center space between me and the guy on the wall. Under normal circumstances I don't want anyone there, in today's flu and worse environment no way I want someone that close to me. Eventually someone sat on the lower edge to do sit-to-stands, but I was about done with heat. Timer goes off and I sit up at about the same time as someone lays down next to me. I AM DONE. Told the helper bee I was outta there, told the front desk to tell Kari (my excellent therapist) I'm leaving. Kari ran down the stairs and caught me in the parking lot where we had a heart to heart and she invited me several times to come back upstairs, but I declined having been pissed off too much and too tense by then. I do NOT want to be cheek by jowl with strangers under the best of circumstances, and certainly not now with CV looming. Yes, I'm hard to get along with under normal conditions and a right royal bitch when I get my dander up.


----------



## caribbeanqueen (Feb 28, 2020)

cliffaith its too bad they could not figure something else out for you, PT is so very important to recovery. I am due for shoulder surgery March 25th and will be continuing PT (been in for 1 1 /2 years straight). I dread it but it is a necessary evil. 

I think people need to relax and wait to see what happens. It is always good to be prepared and like geist1223, we should always be prepared...for anything in this day and age then if something happens there doesn't need to be so much panic. 
 The flu has killed 20-40k just since October in this country. Hundred of thousands have visited the hospital for flu. Look it up on CDC. Most people have very slight symptoms. it is the elderly, people with compromised immune systems who are critically sick.  Time to look at facts and not panic.

Can you imagine how this is affecting tourism, especially cruise lines and tourism overseas? It will affect so many employees of these businesses.  I went to my local CVS. A friend who works there said the Chinese are coming in and buying gloves and masks in bulk and shipping it back home.  We are living in a crazy time.  I am still going to Disney!


----------



## Mongoose (Feb 28, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Yeah can’t find them anywhere. I work in the healthcare field and I’m in and out of offices, clinics and hospitals. When swine flu broke out our company sent us N95 particulate masks. I remembered I stored them away so I do have a few on hand. I’d like to have more. Not only for this but for future worse situations. It’s inevitable that these pandemics will happen more often. I just hope this clears up quickly.


Go to a paint supply store or auto parts store and purchase a half face mask particulate respirator.  They cost about $30 but are actually more durable and a better value than N95.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 28, 2020)

Second community case now found in California This time in Santa Clara County (Silicon Valley/San Jose).



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/a-second-case-of-coronavirus-found-through-spread-in-california/2020/02/28/ae53c93a-5a77-11ea-9b35-def5a027d470_story.html


----------



## Mongoose (Feb 28, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Second community case now found in California This time in Santa Clara County (Silicon Valley/San Jose).
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/a-second-case-of-coronavirus-found-through-spread-in-california/2020/02/28/ae53c93a-5a77-11ea-9b35-def5a027d470_story.html


Thanks for this!  With 81% of cases being mild, I wonder if this has already been circulating and people have written it off to the flu.


----------



## WVBaker (Feb 28, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I live within 80 miles of this incompetence. There may be people among us who are infected and spreading unknowingly because the CDC is unable to supply test kits to know who is infected. They cannot even determine whether to quarantine or close schools.
> 
> [Political content removed.]Now I understand how incompetence and covering up the truth led to Chernoble...



[Citing of political content in quote removed]

_"Now I understand how incompetence and covering up the truth led to Chernoble..."_

Just as a refresher...

"*Avoid posting about politics, religion, or contentious social issues*"

You know better, hell, we all know better. Direct your frustration in another direction. Your constant bemoaning concerning the current "administration" will
do nothing but get this entire topic shut down. Is that what your intention is? And please, that's simply a rhetorical question.


----------



## Brett (Feb 28, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I live within 80 miles of this incompetence. There may be people among us who are infected and spreading unknowingly because the CDC is unable to supply test kits to know who is infected. They cannot even determine whether to quarantine or close schools.
> 
> [Political content removed.]
> 
> Now I understand how incompetence and covering up the truth led to Chernoble...



OK.    -   but I don't think scientists are being "muzzled"

yes, in the last couple of years there have been federal government budget cuts related to science (but not Defense)  .. virus or otherwise
https://fortune.com/2020/02/26/coronavirus-covid-19-cdc-budget-cuts-us-trump/


----------



## geekette (Feb 28, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> Well, I guess what I'm doing is throwing a tantrum. ... Yes, I'm hard to get along with under normal conditions and a right royal bitch when I get my dander up.


Frankly, you know your comfort level.  When it's breached, it's time to go.  Does not make you a bitch, makes you someone at the end of their tether.  Nobody knows better than you what you can handle.  

I can't tell you how many doctors I have walked out on.   The dude that stared at my chest and rambled off monotone crap creeped me out so badly that I later called his nurse to tell her why I left abruptly and would never be back.  She had been awesome, actually listened, it was shocking that he was a robot meathead.   I hated to leave her but had to leave him.  I will not be a piece of meat.  I'm a person, dammit, and I'm not taking this.      

As the patient, you get to call the shots.   I would be very uncomfortable under normal circumstances to share said platform with anyone.   Agree, right now, even less likely to be ok with it.  

I also can get discombobulated with too much activity or noise, I used to be able to focus inward and ignore but that ability has been missing for me for a few years.   Save your sanity, it's better for your overall health.  I support your right to walk as soon as it's not ok for you to be there.   I do appreciate that she came after you.   That's someone that cares about you, which, these days, makes her A Keeper.   There are some great health care workers out there but so many missing that "care" part.


----------



## geekette (Feb 28, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> ...People used to make fun of us. They called our former home the Bunker. Lol!
> I even let our Sams  club membership expire this week as the closest store is 45 minutes away and we don’t have the freezer. I was trying to adjust to true downsizing. SMH...
> ...
> If we decide to go the basement route I will probably get a frost free stand up freezer. The perfect spot for it down there is right at the bottom of the steps. EXCEPT that is where the builders electrician neglected to install the outlet we paid extra for and has yet to come back to finish the job!! Can’t win!


I wonder if you might find something that could work here:





__





						Freezer
					






					www.compactappliance.com


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 28, 2020)

I am one of these people who if I could have the perfect kitchen in it would be a stand alone freezer and a stand alone refrigerator. I like stocking up and shopping in my own kitchen for my meals.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Feb 28, 2020)

Mongoose said:


> Stop with the politics.  Take it to Facebook.  Only the congress can pass a budget and NIH and CDC budgets are actually increasing.


I agree.  Lets keep partisanship out of this.  The following is meant to be non-partisan.  

I did some googling and found that Congress (Dems and Reps) think that it'll take 2 weeks to finish an appropriation bill and get it in front of Trump to sign.  Apparently they are arguing if $2.4B or $5B is the right number.  But in the mean time nothing is being done.  I think that the lethargy of Congress to move a bit quicker than at a crawl's pace is despicable.  It is - - perhaps - - a good reminder why term limits make sense.  

I don't understand why Congress can't work overnight to be able to put something in front of Trump by tomorrow morning.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Feb 28, 2020)

BTW and more in line with the original thread - - Yes, I have somewhat stocked up on essentials for a 2 to 3 week isolation period.  I do wood work as a hobby and have enough masks.  Plus we have 2 to 3 weeks of canned, dried or frozen food to get us by if worse comes to worse.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 28, 2020)

Today ordered like $90 worth of over the counter meds. on Amazon.  Mostly generics. We have been very lucky and rarely get colds or sick so most stuff expires and we end up throwing it out, which we did before we moved. Now we will be restocked. 

Then I hit a Shaw’s store and spent like $200 on food, but it’s no where near enough. We will go to Lowe’s tomorrow to get an idea of what the chest freezers are like. I hate the idea of manual defrost, but that’s how they are. Hubby says a stand up one would be hard in the garage because not enough clearance for opening the door when the car is parked in there. I am really hoping to avoid putting it in the basement, though we could put a stand up one down there.

I need to get to Walmart for water. No one has masks. I did order 10 from Amazon for $15 snd won’t be getting them until April they said! The rest they had available are from companies that are price gouging with way out prices!

I am kind of glad this thread propelled me to get going on this. I am not happy with how small our freezer/fridge is and I am not used to constantly running out of things on a weekly basis. 

Right now I removed the ice tray as there was a ton of ice in it - which I tossed- what a waste of water!- and we don’t use much ice. I don’t need a high water bill!  I put some food in the ice tray and just some ice and shut the Icemaker off but it still keeps making ice! So now we have a repairman  coming on Monday. SMH.,,,always something.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 28, 2020)

Microbiologist Says Most of Us Wash Our Hands Wrong. Here's How to Do it Properly.




			Microbiologist Says Most of Us Wash Our Hands Wrong. Here's How to Do It Properly
		

.


Richard


----------



## Synergy (Feb 28, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> It flitted across my brain to wonder about food. We couldn't go 6 months, but could survive a southern CA earthquake disruption for 3-4 weeks. Since we will eventually be moving to an "old folks home" and won't have the pantry and refrigerator (3, count 'em, 3) space we do now, I've been trying to get used to not stocking up just because the price on Progresso soup or Ragu sauce is good (good price on Milanos, all bets are off). But I may buy a few more cans/jars on my next shopping trip. And some pasta and rice. Also very conscious right now of keeping my hands away from my face -- because I have mobility issues I do need to use hand rails on stairs which bugs me. Time to put a decent sized bottle of hand sanitizer in each car.



Just FYI, I saw a deal on Milanos in the costco ad that I was emailed today ;-)


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 28, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Microbiologist Says Most of Us Wash Our Hands Wrong. Here's How to Do It Properly
> 
> 
> .


This was very helpful...

George


----------



## geekette (Feb 28, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> I am one of these people who if I could have the perfect kitchen in it would be a stand alone freezer and a stand alone refrigerator. I like stocking up and shopping in my own kitchen for my meals.


Oh boy, you would get a kick out of my whack set up.   When we moved in, a very old fridge in the kitchen, we moved it to the garage.  Great for beverages, easy to take Costco haul from trunk to fridge/freezer, the rest into house, where we bought a nice Amana with the bottom freezer (like the bottom freezer so much better than side by sides).   When my brother lost his house, he brought the cheap fridge my sis bought him after his stroke when his was on the fritz.   So that's 2 inside, one outside.

Before his ordeals, I bought a used freezer, I'm going to call it trunk type cuz I can't come up with words right now.  

I live alone.   Haven't hosted a hoo hah in more years than I can recall.   I'm not a big eater but I am (was?)  a Costco shopper (have not yet spent rebate).   Garage unit going blukey no problem, except I haven't gotten someone over here to haul it out but it's empty.  Amana going along fine, the little one from bro is going fine, freezer is REALLY GOOD.  much space in all of them, mostly drinks and condiments in little one (very near dining table), frozen treats in top freezer there.  meats mostly frozen in trunk freezer, frozen fruits and veggies in Amana.  Amana fridge has Salad stuff (has moisture control for produce drawers), leftovers, eggs, butter, lunch meat, cheese, whatever I am going to be cooking.  It's my main fridge. 

There are times I forget to check one or the other.  Darn, I thought I had some ...    about an hour later, oh, hey, look in The Other Fridge.   I think it's been here about 3 years.

Look, I'm an oddball, this weird arrangement just kinda happened and until one dies or someone needs a fridge, I'll keep it happening.  For me, it's not so weird anymore, just another feature of Home.   Serious overkill, yes.   I don't know why my brother hauled that thing 800 miles vs sell it but it's 15 years newer than mine, so I figured mine would die, yet no big disaster cuz, hey, cooling unit right here...

So if there is going to be a self quarantine, hooo boy, I can fill all of these up and not leave home for food for a very long time.   With my luck, right after all units are filled, there would be a 2 week power outage...


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 29, 2020)

geekette said:


> Oh boy, you would get a kick out of my whack set up.   When we moved in, a very old fridge in the kitchen, we moved it to the garage.  Great for beverages, easy to take Costco haul from trunk to fridge/freezer, the rest into house, where we bought a nice Amana with the bottom freezer (like the bottom freezer so much better than side by sides).   When my brother lost his house, he brought the cheap fridge my sis bought him after his stroke when his was on the fritz.   So that's 2 inside, one outside.
> 
> Before his ordeals, I bought a used freezer, I'm going to call it trunk type cuz I can't come up with words right now.
> 
> ...



Which is why you also need a standby generator! We had one in our former home ( or should I say bunker? Lol!) and it was a life saver as we had lots of power outages- many long ones. On our list for here as well at some point.


----------



## mdurette (Feb 29, 2020)

I'm finding it interesting that some of you have mentioned that your normally have a stockpile of items for any possible event.    I have never thought of doing anything like that until something is on the horizon.   Maybe because in New England....most events come our way with a warning.  Blizzards, Hurricanes, etc.    Its a big joke in New England that we all run out to buy milk and bread when something is on our way.....and it is so true!     

A lot of you have mentioned your "bucket".    Are these simply 5 gallon buckets with items needed in case of emergency?   What kind of stuff is in there?

Someone posted about toilet paper stock pile.    I don't think I would have ever thought about that one, but certainly should be on the list!


----------



## WVBaker (Feb 29, 2020)

BJRSanDiego said:


> I agree.  Lets keep partisanship out of this.  The following is meant to be non-partisan.
> 
> I did some googling and found that Congress (Dems and Reps) think that it'll take 2 weeks to finish an appropriation bill and get it in front of Trump to sign.  Apparently they are arguing if $2.4B or $5B is the right number.  But in the mean time nothing is being done.  I think that the lethargy of Congress to move a bit quicker than at a crawl's pace is despicable.  It is - - perhaps - - a good reminder why term limits make sense.
> 
> I don't understand why Congress can't work overnight to be able to put something in front of Trump by tomorrow morning.




Okay, if we must, let's take a trip to the forbidden topic.  [_Let's not.  Ensuing text deleted._]

And for those stocking up on your food supplies, toilet paper and months of extra medications in fear of the coronavirus virus remember this. As you make that
trip to the store, there are currently two strains of the flu out there at this very moment. Don't forget you masks.

Coronavirus vs. the flu: Which is a greater threat?
To date, there have been 14 confirmed cases of this new coronavirus in the United States, and 0 confirmed in Connecticut. In contrast, there have been at least 15-million flu illnesses reported in the United States since the start of flu season in October 2019.

Note: This page was last reviewed February 27, 2020.




__





						COVID-19 vs. Influenza (Flu)
					

SAR-CoV-2 (COVID-19) and influenza (flu) are both respiratory illnesses that can have similar symptoms. However there are some key differences between them.




					www.ynhhs.org


----------



## littlestar (Feb 29, 2020)

When I do a Bing search on CDC funding, the Politifact site (fact checker site) says Congress restored and even increased funding for the budget for emerging infections and that the president ultimately signed off on it.

We are pretty much stocked up at our house as we have a freezer and pantry.  But I have always done a lot of cooking at home so I stay stocked up. I don’t think I will need it for this virus.  With warm weather coming I think this will peter out.


----------



## Brett (Feb 29, 2020)

littlestar said:


> When I do a Bing search on CDC funding, the Politifact site (fact checker site) says Congress restored and even increased funding for the budget for emerging infections and that the president ultimately signed off on it.
> 
> We are pretty much stocked up at our house as we have a freezer and pantry.  But I have always done a lot of cooking at home so I stay stocked up. I don’t think I will need it for this virus.  With warm weather coming I think this will peter out.




I suppose one could do a google search on "CDC funding"

just reading the* Wall Street Journal* today (2/29/2020) I saw this on the opinion page A14





hmmmm.... well, it was "op ed" !


----------



## WVBaker (Feb 29, 2020)

Perhaps a bottle of Coronavirus with a slice of Lyme disease?


----------



## littlestar (Feb 29, 2020)

Brett said:


> I suppose one could do a google search on "CDC funding"
> 
> just reading the* Wall Street Journal* today (2/29/2020) I saw this on the opinion page A14
> 
> ...


But congress ultimately approves the budget.  It will be interesting to see what happens when the panic fades like it did with Ebola, SARS, bird flu, etc. . .


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 29, 2020)

geekette said:


> I can't tell you how many doctors I have walked out on.



I don't walk out on my doctors but I don't always follow their advice.  Example #1 - 35 or 40 years ago my Cardiologist said I needed a pace maker.  I refused and am still here.  Example #2 - about 10 years ago a different Cardiologist recommended Ablation Surgery to correct my A-fib.  I researched it and refused and am still here.  Example #3 - about 10 years ago the same Cardiologist recommended I take a drug called Multaq.  I researched it and deemed it too dangerous to take with Pradaxa, my blood thinner.  I refused and am still here.  Example #4 -because my Father died with but not from Colon Cancer I had colonoscopies every 2 years.  When I turned 80 I decided the risk outweighed the benefit and refused to have another and am still here...

In all instances I discussed the reasons for my decision with my Doctor.  Every time except regarding the pacemaker my Doctors basically said "You make good points" and we moved on.  The Doctor who recommended the pace maker basically told me I was nuts so I found a new Cardiologist...

George


----------



## geekette (Feb 29, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Which is why you also need a standby generator! We had one in our former home ( or should I say bunker? Lol!) and it was a life saver as we had lots of power outages- many long ones. On our list for here as well at some point.


I have been resisting that.  Don't want to spend the money, don't want to store it for the few times I need it, and definitely don't want to mess with fueling it.   I converted to battery mower to avoid having to tote fuel.  

We instead have block parties.  Many grills firing at the curb, people milling about, not much else to do but eat and socialize.  It's fun, you eat stuff you probably would not have bought for yourself, and many fine cooks here!  

Power company is supposed to take our overhead lines from behind us to buried street side.  That is going to help A LOT.  It's the trees that break in wind or ice that cause most problems here.  The project was supposed to occur in January, but it has been a very wet winter.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 29, 2020)

[Political content removed.]
The genie is now out of the bottle and no amount of future spend will stop it. We can only pray that it will be mild.


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 29, 2020)

You can get Portable Generators that use Propane.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 29, 2020)

FYI...Apparently the 1918 Pandemic had 3 waves. More people died in the second wave in the fall after a lull in the summer.









__





						1918 Pandemic Influenza: Three Waves  | Pandemic Influenza (Flu) | CDC
					

1918 Pandemic Influenza: Three Waves - CDC




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 29, 2020)

ONE MORE political post and this whole thread is getting closed.  KNOCK IT OFF EVERYONE!


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 29, 2020)

I had company from January 24 until feb 24. On feb 25, went to doctor With Really bad bronchitis. Hardly any food left in the house. Really can’t go shopping. Had so many things i needed to get in addition to food items.  Reading this is making me anxious. Husband can’t even run into a store and pick up things if I were to drive him.


----------



## Panina (Feb 29, 2020)

Makai Guy said:


> ONE MORE political post and this whole thread is getting closed.  KNOCK IT OFF EVERYONE!


@Makai Guy    Can  we just delete the posts that are political?  I would hate to see this thread totally shut down.  There are some good discussions in between.  For the few that just can’t knock it off, please stop, you are ruining it for the rest of us. The very few shouldn’t dictate the closing of a complete thread.


----------



## Mongoose (Feb 29, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> [Political content removed.]
> 
> The genie is now out of the bottle and no amount of future spend will stop it. We can only pray that it will be mild.


Again.  This is not a political issue and certainly has nothing to do with budget decisions made in 2018.  Those "people" you are complaining about are American Citizens.  We aren't going to leave our people to die in a foreign country out of fear.  This is much more likely to spread from someone getting off a plane that came from Europe or Asia than someone in isolation.  Explain to me what money could have done to prevent a novel virus.


----------



## Mongoose (Feb 29, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> I had company from January 24 until feb 24. On feb 25, went to doctor With Really bad bronchitis. Hardly any food left in the house. Really can’t go shopping. Had so many things i needed to get in addition to food items.  Reading this is making me anxious. Husband can’t even run into a store and pick up things if I were to drive him.


Can you get delivery from Amazon or order online for pick up at Walmart or Kroger?  They will bring it to your car.


----------



## Mongoose (Feb 29, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> FYI...Apparently the 1918 Pandemic had 3 waves. More people died in the second wave in the fall after a lull in the summer.
> 
> View attachment 17566
> 
> ...


Excellent point.  Part of this wave was also related to WWI.  Some historians actual credit the loss of Germany in the war to the Spanish Flu.


----------



## Mongoose (Feb 29, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> You can get Portable Generators that use Propane.


There are some great duel fuel generators out there that are inexpensive.  I pick one up that uses both gasoline and propane.  Costco  and Sam's usually carries them.  https://www.samsclub.com/p/4375w-du...8649&msclkid=9f40b7c04f011171204ce99a36e7610b


----------



## WVBaker (Feb 29, 2020)

Panina said:


> @Makai Guy    Can  we just delete the posts that are political?  I would hate to see this thread totally shut down.  There are some good discussions in between.  For the few that just can’t knock it off, please stop, you are ruining it for the rest of us. The very few shouldn’t dictate the closing of a complete thread.



Panina, this exact issue was brought up way back on post# 38. As you can see, the political viewpoints of some have failed to cease. As those opinions continue to be expressed, we can expect that differing viewpoints will also be expressed. You simply can't have one point of view and not allow others to point out why they disagree.

Notice that politically based points of view have been presented even within the last hour. Is it okay to allow those to stay and not expect a differing opinion. To do that simply displays, what some may believe to be favoritism. This should have, as requested, been halted days ago. Some simply need to express their points of view regardless.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 29, 2020)

Panina said:


> @Makai Guy    Can  we just delete the posts that are political?  I would hate to see this thread totally shut down.  There are some good discussions in between.  For the few that just can’t knock it off, please stop, you are ruining it for the rest of us. The very few shouldn’t dictate the closing of a complete thread.


Frankly, I have just spent too much time reviewing this thread and removing political rants.  Often there are political comments stuck in posts with non-political comment that is worth retaining, so lots of time has to be spent reading, evaluating, editing, and saving in a thread that is well over 100 posts long.  It is not fair to expect our volunteer moderators (of whom I am one) to have to devote this much time and effort because some people cannot follow the posting rules.

OK, I'll relent.   Removal of political comments from future posts in this thread will result in a one week suspension of posting privileges.


----------



## Mongoose (Feb 29, 2020)

Brett said:


> I suppose one could do a google search on "CDC funding"
> 
> just reading the* Wall Street Journal* today (2/29/2020) I saw this on the opinion page A14
> 
> ...


Its called a negotiation.  A president can only make a proposal on the budget.  The congress has the constitutional authority and power of the purse.  If you bloat any government organization they get wasteful.  If their budget is cut they should return to their core responsibilities.  All you have to do is search CDC waste and you will find stories like this: 

There are also really disheartening examples of how CDC's AIDS and HIV prevention money is sometimes being squandered -- grants being awarded to projects that investigators have found in some cases to have "no objectives," are "not performing," or have been rated as "abysmal." In other cases, grants have gone to community-based groups with very little oversight. The result is tax dollars spent on erotic writing classes, a drag contest, zoo trips for HIV-positive people, a workshop in San Francisco on "how to flirt with greater finesse," a bar night, and a manual on how to throw an alcohol party.

There's the $1.7 million dollars already spent by CDC on a Hollywood liaison to help TV shows and soap operas develop accurate medical plot lines.


----------



## mdurette (Feb 29, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> I had company from January 24 until feb 24. On feb 25, went to doctor With Really bad bronchitis. Hardly any food left in the house. Really can’t go shopping. Had so many things i needed to get in addition to food items.  Reading this is making me anxious. Husband can’t even run into a store and pick up things if I were to drive him.



Today, there is no reason why you need to make a trip out to stock your house unless you are some very remote area.    Grocery deliver is available through most of the major supermarkets now, Walmart, target and amazon deliver groceries.  Some within 2 hours.     Check it out.


----------



## Panina (Feb 29, 2020)

Makai Guy said:


> Frankly, I have just spent too much time reviewing this thread and removing political rants.  Often there are political comments stuck in posts with non-political comment that is worth retaining, so lots of time has to be spent reading, evaluating, editing, and saving in a thread that is well over 100 posts long.  It is not fair to expect our volunteer moderators (of whom I am one) to have to devote this much time and effort because some people cannot follow the posting rules.
> 
> OK, I'll relent.   Removal of political comments from future posts in this thread will result in a one week suspension of posting privileges.


You are absolutely correct “ It is not fair to expect our volunteer moderators (of whom I am one) to have to devote this much time and effort because some people cannot follow the posting rules”.  I think your rule of losing one week posting privileges is a good idea.

Let me say until now I never put much thought into how much time moderators spend keeping tug as great as it is. Thank you to you and all moderators for your service.  All of you are the reason tug is here and thrives.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 29, 2020)

geekette said:


> I have been resisting that.  Don't want to spend the money, don't want to store it for the few times I need it, and definitely don't want to mess with fueling it.   I converted to battery mower to avoid having to tote fuel.
> 
> We instead have block parties.  Many grills firing at the curb, people milling about, not much else to do but eat and socialize.  It's fun, you eat stuff you probably would not have bought for yourself, and many fine cooks here!
> 
> Power company is supposed to take our overhead lines from behind us to buried street side.  That is going to help A LOT.  It's the trees that break in wind or ice that cause most problems here.  The project was supposed to occur in January, but it has been a very wet winter.



Whole house generator- on standby at all times.  I hear ya about the money. But it bothers me we had one in our last home and here I do not feel secure without it. 

Here the utilities are underground but of course, that is just this small development, not the entire city and surrounding area which would possibly affect us as well.


----------



## geekette (Feb 29, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Whole house generator- on standby at all times.  I hear ya about the money. But it bothers me we had one in our last home and here I do not feel secure without it.
> 
> Here the utilities are underground but of course, that is just this small development, not the entire city and surrounding area which would possibly affect us as well.


Still, $$$ and space.  I've been here 20 years without one, I'm fine without it.  It's more important to deploy $ to doctors.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 29, 2020)

geekette said:


> Still, $$$ and space.  I've been here 20 years without one, I'm fine without it.  It's more important to deploy $ to doctors.



For sure. Priorities.


----------



## DancingWaters (Feb 29, 2020)

For those of you that are buying masks, how many are you buying per person?
I wasn’t finding any cheap masks, so I ordered a washable one that has replaceable carbon filters.
From what I can read the filters last around 60 hrs. I’m not hysterical but I want to be prepared. I have a trip coming up in April to Florida that I don’t want to cancel.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 29, 2020)

DancingWaters said:


> For those of you that are buying masks, how many are you buying per person?
> I wasn’t finding any cheap masks, so I ordered a washable one that has replaceable carbon filters.
> From what I can read the filters last around 60 hrs. I’m not hysterical but I want to be prepared. I have a trip coming up in April to Florida that I don’t want to cancel.


Unless the mask provides a full hermetic (air-tight) seal against the skin, you are wasting your money. If the mask design is sufficiently restrictive to filter micron-sized particles (i.r., viral), if there is even the slightest opening instead of through mask- 90% or more of the air inhaled with come through the gap unfiltered.  And if someone has facial hair that extends under the mask, the mask is pretty much useless.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 29, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Unless the mask provides a full hermetic (air-tight) seal against the skin, you are wasting your money. If the mask design is sufficiently restrictive to filter micron-sized particles (i.r., viral), if there is even the slightest opening instead of through mask- 90% or more of the air inhaled with come through the gap unfiltered.  And if someone has facial hair that extends under the mask, the mask is pretty much useless.


One way to increase the efficiency of a mask is to coat the edge of both the mask and the skin with Vaseline to seal the contact.  

Hint - if the seal is tight you will need to exert significant effort to breathe.  That effort is directly related to mask filtration efficiency.  This isn't just minor difficulty. If the mask is effective, it should significantly inhibit even ordinary physical activity. If  you are not experiencing continual shortness of breath during average levels of physical exertion, you either have an inefficient mask or an inadequate air seal.

************

FYI - I have considerable experience in respirator protection protocols for employee exposures involving inhalation hazards.


----------



## Panina (Feb 29, 2020)

DancingWaters said:


> For those of you that are buying masks, how many are you buying per person?
> I wasn’t finding any cheap masks, so I ordered a washable one that has replaceable carbon filters.
> From what I can read the filters last around 60 hrs. I’m not hysterical but I want to be prepared. I have a trip coming up in April to Florida that I don’t want to cancel.


What exactly did you buy? Where did you find it?


----------



## Panina (Feb 29, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> One way to increase the efficiency of a mask is to coat the edge of both the mask and the skin with Vaseline to seal the contact.
> 
> Hint - if the seal is tight you will need to exert significant effort to breathe.  That effort is directly related to mask filtration efficiency.  This isn't just minor difficulty. If the mask is effective, it should significantly inhibit even ordinary physical activity. If  you are not experiencing continual shortness of breath during average levels of physical exertion, you either have an inefficient mask or an inadequate air seal.
> 
> ...


As we are worrying about masks, can’t everything you touch be a problem? When you come into your home, will you immediately get undressed, wash your clothing, go in the shower, wipe everything down you touched when you entered your home?  Masks are probably  a  false sense of security that makes us feel emotionally better.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 29, 2020)

Panina said:


> As we are worrying about masks, can’t everything you touch be a problem? When you come into your home, will you immediately get undressed, wash your clothing, go in the shower, wipe everything down you touched when you entered your home?  Masks are probably  a  false sense of security that makes us feel emotionally better.


Bingo!!!  It's like TSA security checks at airports.  It really doesn't enhance security much, but it makes the public feel as if something is being done.


----------



## DancingWaters (Feb 29, 2020)

The mask is an Antiviral N95 mask respirator.   My mom is 91 and still lives alone with my help.  If I get any kind of illness, I hope it would keep me from getting her sick. I have 8 young babies and toddler grandkids also. I have worn regular medical masks in the past when I take my mom to the doctors since cars are a small enclosed space.  Gloves might be a good idea also, but then the question of “how often do you change them.”  Trying to be minimally proactive!


----------



## Steve Fatula (Feb 29, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> Where are you getting your numbers from?  Every news article indicates COVID-19 has 2% to 3% fatality rate.  http://www.cidrap.umn.edu/news-perspective/2020/02/study-72000-covid-19-patients-finds-23-death-rate
> 
> SARS had 10% fatality.



I suspect the final numbers will be much lower for Covid. The problem is measuring how many people have it. For the flu, they often guesstimate. They are not doing so with Covid-19 as far as I know. I suspect the number of cases is 10-100 times as many. I had a science journal article that discussed this, but lost the link. 

Some of the numbers just don't line up. A few days ago, some news channel showed cases by country and deaths by country. In some countries death rate was vastly higher than others where it was minimal (relatively). What would be the difference I wonder? Better testing? Better medical services? Other?

Last I had read as well, not a single person under 9 or 10 (don't know which) had died from it. This might say that healthier individuals will not fare so badly. 

It's way too early to tell though. For us, no preparations. And we are not cancelling stays. But, I only have one more anyway until surgery. We don't have a lot of contact with other people when home, being rural and retired. Likely in our favor.


----------



## jehb2 (Mar 1, 2020)

I was wondering why N95 mask sound so familiar.  Looked in the hall close and found the box we had purchased when we were planning to go to the big Island when the volcano was erupting.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 1, 2020)

Face masks.  

I do wood working as a hobby so I keep face masks on hand.  I have developed a slight reaction to saw dust at this point and now I need a face mask to avoid a sinus condition.  

The really simple and most common masks are rectangular and while they do some good, they tend to leak on the edges.  So, I recommend a mask that seals well:  the 3M N95 masks.  The fit well and seal well.  But, I would also recommend getting the masks with a "purge valve".  When you exhale, your breath does not go through the mask but instead is vented directly through the purge valve.  Sometimes, when you're wearing a mask it'll get saturated with moisture.  When it gets fairly wet, it is hard to draw through and it will leak.  So, a purge valve keeps that from happening.

In normal times, I buy a case of 10 for $20 or $2 apiece.  I recently bought the last case at Lowes.  It was the last case that they had in stock.  They still had a few 3-packs at around $8 or 9.  I checked ebay and Amazon and now a SINGLE N95 with purge valve was priced at $20.  Or a X10 increase.  So, they are still available, but at a higher price than normal. 

The mask I recommended seals well.  It is what many/most health care workers are wearing.  But, if you get into a quarantine situation, you would want to wear a mask WITHOUT the purge valve.  You would want to capture any particles that you may sneeze or cough.  

Lets hope that none of us ends up needing to use these....


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 1, 2020)

jehb2 said:


> I was wondering why N95 mask sound so familiar.  Looked in the hall close and found the box we had purchased when we were planning to go to the big Island when the volcano was erupting.


The 3M N95 mask fits very well and is used by healthcare professionals.  I separately posted about this.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 1, 2020)

"Hawaii has not tested anyone" yet ... wonder how many other states and countries are reporting zero lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Mar 1, 2020)

Some hope on the vaccine front.









						Israeli scientists: 'In a few weeks, we will have coronavirus vaccine'
					

Once the vaccine is developed, it will take at least 90 days to complete the regulatory process and potentially more to enter the marketplace.




					www.jpost.com
				




They were working on a conceptual "plug and play" vaccine for poultry bronchitis viruses. It was getting very close to approval.

By sheer, dumb, luck, they used the corona virus as the test model. . . . It needed just a few tweaks for the current (-19) variant.

Will it work on humans?


----------



## ScottRW (Mar 1, 2020)

I think that you cannot do something special against it.

Government can ... and should.


----------



## DrQ (Mar 1, 2020)

isisdave said:


> Is there an overhead socket for a garage door opener you could run an extension to? Appliances often say not to use an extension, but a small freezer doesn't use much power.


Don't do this unless you put a GFC on that extension.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 1, 2020)

Wearing a face mask could put you at greater risk for coronavirus. Here's why.




			https://www.newsobserver.com/news/nation-world/national/article240780786.html
		

.


Richard


----------



## Panina (Mar 1, 2020)

Is a home coronavirus test on its way?








						Is a home coronavirus test on its way?
					

Hod Hasharon-based BATM Advanced Communications Limited announced that they have developed a new diagnostic kit to detect the novel coronavirus and that the idea of creating a home test is under discussion.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 1, 2020)

Well somehow we got the freezer ice maker to stop making ice when in the off position so that made room for a bit more food. But we did go to Lowes and after much agonizing we went cheap for $149 (with a $20 coupon) and purchased a 5 cubic foot freezer and it fits perfectly in the garage spot where the outlet is without blocking the step into the house. Today we went to Walmart and stocked up on some stuff and there is still room for more so this freezer holds more than I thought it could.For sure I will be buying more. I wasn't able to get huge jugs of water in Walmart like I used to buy at Sam's Club, so I just bought a few gallons for now.

The only things I don't like about a chest freezer is digging through the food that is stacked up to get one thing out and also that it needs defrosting twice per year, meaning you need to use up your food before you can do so and then have to restock again. UGH.

But glad we have it now as I just saw a Facebook post where the Walmart in Hookset, NH has empty shelves where anti bacterial supplies were once stocked. One person said she never saw this there - empty shelves-except maybe when a major snowstorm was predicted. And so it is starting. I just read one case now in NY also.  

Also- my son's employer just texted him tonight and said his trip out to California for next week has been cancelled due to this issue. I was relieved to hear it.


----------



## Panina (Mar 1, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Well somehow we got the freezer ice maker to stop making ice when in the off position so that made room for a bit more food. But we did go to Lowes and after much agonizing we went cheap for $149 (with a $20 coupon) and purchased a 5 cubic foot freezer and it fits perfectly in the garage spot where the outlet is without blocking the step into the house. Today we went to Walmart and stocked up on some stuff and there is still room for more so this freezer holds more than I thought it could.For sure I will be buying more. I wasn't able to get huge jugs of water in Walmart like I used to buy at Sam's Club, so I just bought a few gallons for now.
> 
> The only things I don't like about a chest freezer is digging through the food that is stacked up to get one thing out and also that it needs defrosting twice per year, meaning you need to use up your food before you can do so and then have to restock again. UGH.
> 
> ...


You don’t have to use the food up before defrosting. My freezer was manual.  I just removed the food and put in a few coolers, the material ones that flatten, and sped up the defrosting by using pots of boiling water.


----------



## DancingWaters (Mar 1, 2020)

Yeah, it sounds like you have been very productive. I’m sure your new place is beginning to feel like home!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 1, 2020)

Don't tell anyone, but I know what the Covid-19 cure is and we're stocking up on it!  Get yours before it's all gone!


----------



## isisdave (Mar 1, 2020)

Panina said:


> You don’t have to use the food up before defrosting. My freezer was manual.  I just removed the food and put in a few coolers, the material ones that flatten, and sped up the defrosting by using pots of boiling water.


I used to load it into three clean plastic garbage cans (and once even a heavy cardboard box). If you do this in a warm garage with a drain, or drag it outside on a summer day, and use a big fan to blow into it, it will defrost rather quickly, and the food won't really realize that it is no longer in the dark....


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 1, 2020)

Panina said:


> Is a home coronavirus test on its way?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully this is not another Theranos, Elizabeth Holmes' brainchild.  LOL


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 2, 2020)

Panina said:


> You don’t have to use the food up before defrosting. My freezer was manual.  I just removed the food and put in a few coolers, the material ones that flatten, and sped up the defrosting by using pots of boiling water.



Oh, good idea! The one cooler we kept when we moved here was the collapsible one. One thing, though. The freezer instructions said never use boiling water, only hot tap water.


----------



## Panina (Mar 2, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Oh, good idea! The one cooler we kept when we moved here was the collapsible one. One thing, though. The freezer instructions said never use boiling water, only hot tap water.


Can’t say what the instructions for defrost said as I never read them.  Waiting for delivery of my new half freezer so will check what it says.  I didn’t pour any water. Just used the steam from the pots.  Hot water from the faucet should speed it up too.


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 2, 2020)

I used metal cake  pans and filled with hot steaming water, placed on shelves, used spatula to scrap a bit.  Ice would come off in chunks.  Never got rid of all the food, and it never thawed out. In fact, I used to throw the frozen food in laundry baskets, didn't have enough coolers.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 2, 2020)

Maybe this is old news. I haven't read EVERY post in this long thread.

My DIL (in Seattle-land) said that crowds in Costco were 3X normal and check-out was close to an hour.  'Normal' grocery/drug stores were out of toilet paper, hand sanitizer, isopropyl alcohol. Carts were overloaded with long-lasting foodstuffs- canned goods, pasta, rice etc. Face masks are not to be found.

It seems the hoarding has begun

(sigh)


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 2, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Maybe this is old news. I haven't read EVERY post in this long thread.
> 
> My DIL (in Seattle-land) said that crowds in Costco were 3X normal and check-out was close to an hour.  'Normal' grocery/drug stores were out of toilet paper, hand sanitizer, isopropyl alcohol. Carts were overloaded with long-lasting foodstuffs- canned goods, pasta, rice etc. Face masks are not to be found.
> 
> ...


As REM said, “It’s the end of the world as we know it! And, I feel fine.”  

I thought we could all use a good little musical phrase on repeat in our head today.


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 2, 2020)

Dumb question: Could someone explain what the people who are hoarding are thinking.

Curtain A: Supply chains are going to be cut off. Food manufactures will stop producing food and nothing will be reaching the stores. Paper mills will not be making toilet paper. Thus, you need to get food and toilet paper before none of it is being made.

Curtain B: It is not concern about supplies disappearing, but the thought that one will not want to go to the supermarket risking exposure. Does that mean these people do not plan, for example, to go to work. That they plan to barricade themselves in their houses for two months (or longer since it is really unlikely that this outbreak will disappear after two months).

I can understand, when possible, the desire to stockpile drugs. Too many of the basic ingredients for prescription drugs were manufactured in China. (Something I found scary months ago, well before this outbreak.)


----------



## WVBaker (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Panina (Mar 2, 2020)

"Roger" said:


> Dumb question: Could someone explain what the people who are hoarding are thinking.
> 
> Curtain A: Supply chains are going to be cut off. Food manufactures will stop producing food and nothing will be reaching the stores. Paper mills will not be making toilet paper. Thus, you need to get food and toilet paper before none of it is being made.
> 
> ...


My reason for stocking food, is because of food allergies.  Because people are panicking I don’t want to be in the position of not finding my limited choices of dried goods.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 2, 2020)

"Roger" said:


> Dumb question: Could someone explain what the people who are hoarding are thinking.
> 
> Curtain A: Supply chains are going to be cut off. Food manufactures will stop producing food and nothing will be reaching the stores. Paper mills will not be making toilet paper. Thus, you need to get food and toilet paper before none of it is being made.
> 
> ...



It is a bit of mix, not a clear cut Curtain A or B. 
- Supply chains are being interrupted throughout the world, and will increasingly be so when cases grow.  Some factories will shut down for a few weeks when clusters are found in factory workers and they have to sanitize the factory and workers get quarantined.
- Any of us may end up quarantined or "self-monitored" at home for 14 days due to exposure to confirmed cases.

The issue is that when more people stockpile, the greater the supply availability issue.  It is a vicious cycle.  When people see that the shelves are getting emptied, they will stockpile in turn even when they were not doing prior, because basic essential items may no longer be available for those who do not stockpile.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 2, 2020)

+1 I agree it is mix of factors.  We went to Costco yesterday afternoon for a chicken and they said they were out of TP and paper towels by 11:00 AM. (Note: We are < 80 miles from reported community spread cases. So the concern is real.) Many here in the Silicon Valley are professionals who can work remotely from home as we are all on virtual teams across the world anyway. Work will go on.

Also adding to the mix is that Costco credit card just issued their annual rebate a week ago and many may have been buying their annual stock up with the rebate. Remember many people are $400 away from financial disaster and this rebate may be the only way some stock up on supplies.

If there is a silver lining, people will be ready for the next earthquake.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 2, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Also adding to the mix is that Costco credit card just issued their annual rebate a week ago and many may have been buying their annual stock up with the rebate. Remember many people are $400 away from financial disaster and this rebate may be the only way some stock up on supplies.



DO NOT use your Annual Costco Credit Card Rebate to pay for purchase(s) at Costco. If you do you will not get credit for that purchase(s) on next Year's rebate. Take it to the Customer Service Desk and they will give you cash or a Check that can be deposited into your Bank Account.

If you are an Executive Member (and you should be) when you get that separate Rebate Check use it to make a $10 purchase at Costco and they will give you the rest back in change. You do not want to lose that on your Rebate next year.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 2, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> DO NOT use your Annual Costco Credit Card Rebate to pay for purchase(s) at Costco. If you do you will not get credit for that purchase(s) on next Year's rebate. Take it to the Customer Service Desk and they will give you cash or a Check that can be deposited into your Bank Account.
> 
> If you are an Executive Member (and you should be) when you get that separate Rebate Check use it to make a $10 purchase at Costco and they will give you the rest back in change. You do not want to lose that on your Rebate next year.



Good point. I'll bet most people do not know that. And that is by design because Costco encourages you to spend it there. 

We've had challenges with receiving the rebate in cash as they frequently claim they don't have enough money at the register. I didn't know you could go to the customer service desk so thanks for the tip.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 2, 2020)

People should really always have some preparations and food storage for emergencies if they can afford to do so. Follow the Mormons...they are good at it.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 2, 2020)

Besides the Corona Beer, we are stocking up (modestly) on some foods, because I am on a restricted diet due to food sensitivities, and I don't want to get in a position where the things that I can eat are hard to get, because of a disturbance in the food chain.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 2, 2020)

Everything to Know (and How to Prepare) if You're
Pregnant amid the Coronavirus Outbreak.










						Everything to Know (and How to Prepare) If You're Pregnant amid the Coronavirus Outbreak
					

Medical professionals will need to "obtain a detailed travel history for pregnant patients presenting with fever and acute respiratory illness"




					people.com
				





Richard


----------



## JudiZ (Mar 2, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> I had company from January 24 until feb 24. On feb 25, went to doctor With Really bad bronchitis. Hardly any food left in the house. Really can’t go shopping. Had so many things i needed to get in addition to food items.  Reading this is making me anxious. Husband can’t even run into a store and pick up things if I were to drive him.


How about ordering from Wal-Mart? My son-in-law travels a lot and when my daughter was hugely pregnant and even after when the baby was little, she ordered from Wal-Mart online and only had to pull into a spot outside of the store. Someone brings out your order and loads the car. I hope you are feeling better soon. 
Oops missed an earlier post because I didn't finish the thread before reading.


----------



## JudiZ (Mar 2, 2020)

I remember the moment during Katrina that my heart broke - family on the roof, everyone clearly hot and tired and a man holding a sign saying, "please send water." It made us aware that two weeks worth of food and a reliable water supply isn't that much. At the time, we were on a well so we needed a generator for water and heat depending on the time of year. We also lost power several times a year for days at a time. Worst ever was a ten day period after an ice storm. I think we were just well prepared. We moved to an apartment last year during our new house search and we both felt a little strange not to have a backup. But all ended well. Obviously. Lots of nice storage in the new house!

I have a brother-in-law who literally shops every day on his way home from work. I couldn't live like that but he couldn't live like us either. Each his own.

As for the question about buckets, I suspect that the posters are referring to the sealed buckets in which you can purchase food for long term storage (like 25 years - don't need to restock). We have some of those as well. Not as many as some folks I know, however. 

I hope that all of our thinking is for naught but for many people it just makes them feel better. No harm in that. 

Judi


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 2, 2020)

Trying to find Clorox wipes in a retail store in the Tidewater VA area is very hard. Target, Costco and WalMart stores did not have any this evening. I checked only retail stores only in Chesapeake, Portsmouth, Hampton and the Newport News Costco.  No one have any Clorox wipes this evening..
Look liked we will have to order with Amazon Prime tonight.


----------



## mdurette (Mar 2, 2020)

I actually went  shopping today (I say that because I normally do all of that online and hardly ever go into a  store)    Online grocery shopping helps with "buy what only what you need"    But as I walked around the 2 stores I went to (Walmart and a local grocer) I thought to myself....what should I possibly by more off to stock up on.

Other than cat food, I really had to think hard and didn't buy any "stock up" items.    So, my question is what do you all consider "stock up" type of items?

I would assume the freezer should be left for meat.    So, veggies would be in a can.
Organic milk had a decent sell by date (april) so I bought some of that.

I don't mean to sound dumb about this...but I really have never thought about stockpiling of anything......


On a side note:    As I walked down the cleaning isle, it seemed bare.    And the other hot item were immunity boosting things like Airborne.


----------



## mdurette (Mar 2, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> People should really always have some preparations and food storage for emergencies if they can afford to do so. Follow the Mormons...they are good at it.



I was thinking about this today "if they can afford to"      So many people live paycheck to paycheck and simply cannot prepare for whatever (hurricane, blizzard, Covid-19).        If I thought tomorrow that $1000 worth of widgets may help me, I would go get them.


----------



## mdurette (Mar 2, 2020)

JudiZ said:


> As for the question about buckets, I suspect that the posters are referring to the sealed buckets in which you can purchase food for long term storage (like 25 years - don't need to restock). We have some of those as well. Not as many as some folks I know, however.



 I asked about the buckets.    what the heck last for 25 years?   I'm not being a smart alec, I really don't know.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 2, 2020)

COSTCO occasionally has the Buckets for Sale. Also Back Packs with food and water. The food is freeze dried. So you need water. We keep about 5 to 6 cases of Kirkland Water (half litre bottles) on hand at all times. We also have two blue half Barrels of water with hand pumps. We acquired all our stuff over several years. There is something people do not like to think about. If you have Food and Water and people around you do not. How do you protect your stuff from others? This is more of a concern if we have our 9+ earthquake.


----------



## Chrispee (Mar 2, 2020)

I'm always semi-prepared for a natural disaster so we always have an emergency kit and excess food on hand (and we prep most of our own meals at home so it's not really that hard to have extra stuff).  For us, a little extra stocking up includes: pasta, rice, nuts, granola, jars of marinara and diced tomatoes, small chest freezer full of food and frozen berries,TP, extra prescription meds.  Just to be clear, we're not panicking, just want to not have to worry about food security in the unlikely event that there's a large scale self-quarantine.


----------



## Panina (Mar 2, 2020)

mdurette said:


> I actually went  shopping today (I say that because I normally do all of that online and hardly ever go into a  store)    Online grocery shopping helps with "buy what only what you need"    But as I walked around the 2 stores I went to (Walmart and a local grocer) I thought to myself....what should I possibly by more off to stock up on.
> 
> Other than cat food, I really had to think hard and didn't buy any "stock up" items.    So, my question is what do you all consider "stock up" type of items?
> 
> ...


Stockpile items for me would be lentil pasta, brown rice, garbanzo beans, crushed tomatoes, oatmeal, different types of flours, nutritional yeast, dried tomatoes, cornmeal, soybeans and rice cakes.  I can make lots of different meals from these dry goods and they last a long time and are staples I can use even not in an emergency.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 3, 2020)

I also feel you may need some cash on hand just in case the banks are closed.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 3, 2020)

mdurette said:


> I asked about the buckets.    what the heck last for 25 years?   I'm not being a smart alec, I really don't know.




I got ours on Amazon. It’s freeze dried food. There are also MRE’s like they use in the military.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 3, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> I also feel you may need some cash on hand just in case the banks are closed.



Thanks for reminding me. I need to replenish ours.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 3, 2020)

Panina said:


> Stockpile items for me would be lentil pasta, brown rice, garbanzo beans, crushed tomatoes, oatmeal, different types of flours, nutritional yeast, dried tomatoes, cornmeal, soybeans and rice cakes.  I can make lots of different meals from these dry goods and they last a long time and are staples I can use even not in an emergency.



And also many flours you can keep in the freezer. Heck- I always used to freeze practically everything and use right from the freezer as needed if possible. That’s why I  always had such a big freezer.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 3, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> COSTCO occasionally has the Buckets for Sale. Also Back Packs with food and water. The food is freeze dried. So you need water. We keep about 5 to 6 cases of Kirkland Water (half litre bottles) on hand at all times. We also have two blue half Barrels of water with hand pumps. We acquired all our stuff over several years. There is something people do not like to think about. If you have Food and Water and people around you do not. How do you protect your stuff from others? This is more of a concern if we have our 9+ earthquake.



When we lived in the woods we felt very safe. We had water on our property in the form of a stream. (kept tablets to purify the water). Animals such as deer and turkey roaming about, and hunting rifles. Lots of land if we had to grow food or eat what nature provides. Much tougher if you are in a populated area.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 3, 2020)

mdurette said:


> I actually went  shopping today (I say that because I normally do all of that online and hardly ever go into a  store)    Online grocery shopping helps with "buy what only what you need"    But as I walked around the 2 stores I went to (Walmart and a local grocer) I thought to myself....what should I possibly by more off to stock up on.
> 
> Other than cat food, I really had to think hard and didn't buy any "stock up" items.    So, my question is what do you all consider "stock up" type of items?
> 
> ...



You can freeze almost anything. If you go on line and look up Mormans and storing food you will find the most expert advice on this. It is a big part of their religion and many of them have entire basements filled with storage. 

When I had a big freezer I had milk in there, butter, flour, sugar, meat and fish, veggies, bread, muffins, pizza, left overs, fruit, ice cream ( of course!) and if dry goods got close to expiring I threw those in the freezer as well- even beef jerky, cookies, you name it, I froze it.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 3, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> Besides the Corona Beer...



Are those with the virus on the side?

I'm stocking up on Claussen dill pickles.
"The best pickles ever known to mankind." -- foodiewithfamily.com


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 3, 2020)

Simply13 Happy Birthday alternatives to sing whilst
washing your hands for 20 seconds.










						Simply 13 Happy Birthday alternatives to sing whilst washing your hands for 20 seconds
					

We don’t mind washing our hands for 20 seconds, it’s the bit about singing Happy Birthday that might begin to grate, say, six months into this coronavirus thing. So we’re especially grateful to @JenMonnier for coming up with this list of alternative tunes to sing which also last the requisite 20...




					www.thepoke.co.uk
				





Richard


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 3, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> I also feel you may need some cash on hand just in case the banks are closed.


I wish you didn't post this.  Now we are going to have a run on the banks.


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 3, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> You can freeze almost anything. If you go on line and look up Mormans and storing food you will find the most expert advice on this. It is a big part of their religion and many of them have entire basements filled with storage.
> 
> When I had a big freezer I had milk in there, butter, flour, sugar, meat and fish, veggies, bread, muffins, pizza, left overs, fruit, ice cream ( of course!) and if dry goods got close to expiring I threw those in the freezer as well- even beef jerky, cookies, you name it, I froze it.


Please don't take this as an attack, but just a friendly note of precaution. (I might mention in advance that I myself have a freezer and keep it modestly provided. I certainly think having a stocked freezer is a convenience and a good idea.)

Freezers go off line. Quite a few years ago, after an ice storm, we were without electricity for about thirty-seven hours. We are seeing more ice storm and high winds in our area and it not too unusual to see an area without electricity for up to a week. 

Weather is the most likely cause for a freezer failure. Not nearly as likely but certainly possible is for the freezer to just plain break down. You have a new freezer and for you that is very unlikely, but the cheaper way that they are making appliances these days, someone with a freezer ten years or older, a break down becomes more and more likely.

Finally, and this is the least unlikely but not totally out of the realm of possibility, there is the possibility of a cyber attack on our electrical grid system. This might sound like something only a wild eyed extremest would think of, but some very knowledgeable experts have said we have not done enough to eliminate vulnerabilities in our electrical grid system. This is somewhat akin to our having allowed ourselves to become dependent on China for the necessary ingredients for prescription drugs. When everything is working correctly it is a good thing. (In the case of drugs, cheaper prices.) However, at times, we allow ourselves to become too dependent upon a vulnerable system. The only good thing I can say about the vulnerability of our electrical system to a cyber attack is that having our freezers shut down would be the least of our worries.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 3, 2020)

I notice that many of you stock up on grains.  Because my husband is diabetic, we don't have anything that is high in carbohydrates as staple at home.  I do have one slice of gluten-free bread in the morning with peanut butter and I usually have 2 to 3 loaves of frozen bread and half a dozen jars of peanut butter at home anyway.  We always have frozen uncooked marinated meat in the freezer around the year so that we can pull out, defrost and grill them.  Other than additional canned meat and jerky we haven't stocked up other food.  We don't eat canned vegetables as we find them unpalatable.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 3, 2020)

I dislike shopping so tend to buy in bulk anyway to reduce trips to the store. I also will stock up when I find a particularly good deal. Like @geist1223 we keep extra water, batteries, flashlights, on hand in case of an earthquake. We did not buy extra water for Covid-19.

We bought frozen and fresh veggies (+1 @VacationForever canned veggies are disgusting), pasta, sauce, and Costco almond milk because it doesn't need to be refrigerated. Not much different than we normally buy.


----------



## WVBaker (Mar 3, 2020)

"Roger" said:


> Finally, and this is the least unlikely but not totally out of the realm of possibility, there is the possibility of a cyber attack on our electrical grid system. This might sound like something only a wild eyed extremest would think of, but some very knowledgeable experts have said we have not done enough to eliminate vulnerabilities in our electrical grid system.



It doesn't take "very knowledgeable experts", which is interesting in itself, to understand that any electrical grid system is vulnerable and to know that they always have been and always will be regardless of any preventative steps taken. It's simply the world we live in.

In the words of another knowledgeable expert...

_"It is said that science fiction and fantasy are two different things. Science fiction is the improbable made possible, and fantasy is the impossible made probable."_

Rod Serling


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 3, 2020)

"Roger" said:


> Please don't take this as an attack, but just a friendly note of precaution. (I might mention in advance that I myself have a freezer and keep it modestly provided. I certainly think having a stocked freezer is a convenience and a good idea.)
> 
> Freezers go off line. Quite a few years ago, after an ice storm, we were without electricity for about thirty-seven hours. We are seeing more ice storm and high winds in our area and it not too unusual to see an area without electricity for up to a week.
> 
> ...



Yes I know. That is why we had a whole house generator. I would like to get one here in our new house as well. And alternate heat sources like a wood burning stove and fireplace. And an electric heater should the boiler break down.

If freezer would break in winter we could just put the food outside I. An enclosed animal proof container.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 3, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Yes I know. That is why we had a whole house generator. I would like to get one here in our new house as well. And alternate heat sources like a wood burning stove and fireplace. And an electric heater should the boiler break down.
> 
> If freezer would break in winter we could just put the food outside I. An enclosed animal proof container.


WinniWoman, sound liked you are prepare  for the long haul without ever leaving your home; maybe 4 or more weeks.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 3, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> WinniWoman, sound liked you are prepare  for the long haul without ever leaving your home; maybe 4 or more weeks.



Well we definitely were in our former home. Probably we were set for almost 6+ months- maybe even longer. 

Here not so much yet. But will be working on it.

Funny today I received a wrong order from Amazon. I ordered 4 containers  of pearl couscous and was sent 4 containers of brown rice in error. 

The rep told me to keep them and will ship out the correct order free of charge. Being as I already stocked up a bit on rice I now have enough to feed an army! Lol!  

That’s ok. More for my bunker!

Meanwhile, as luck would have it, right after I received my over the counter medicine supply I came down with a cold! Haven’t had a cold in a long time- like a couple of years! Well, at least I don’t need to run out for anything!


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 3, 2020)

My friend who is a Physician Assistant posted this on Facebook which is a good read:

"Ok, time for a Coronavirus update. For those who followed my previous commentary, absolutely nothing that has happened surprised me. I actually thought Dubai/UAE would be the first place in the Middle East to get hit, not Iran, but from people who follow geopolitics more than I, I guess that didn't surprise them.
We're going to go alternating good news, bad news:
Bad news #1) We're not stopping it. Three reasons why: Asymptomatic people can spread it, initial symptoms are mild flu-like cough/fever that we are habituated to ignore, and the virus is airborne so those dust masks that are all sold out wouldn't even help you anyways.
If you haven't already been off grid in a cabin somewhere, you're likely going to be exposed. The public health authorities have no earthly idea how cases popped up in Washington state, and even if they did, the number of people who have been exposed in the mean time make it impossible to track. Figure it will hit the entire world. We're just that mobile.
Oh, and screening travelers won't help more than 30% of the time, so it's even less effective than TSA screening.
Good news #1) Most people WILL have mild disease: 80% of the general population, 85% of infected healthcare workers had a mild case, like described here:
https://www.washingtonpost.com/…/i-have-coronavirus-so-far…/
Bad news #2) The economy is in big trouble. Money is the lifeblood of the economy, and it needs to flow to work. So you can't just suspend travel, or vacations, or school, for months without serious economic stumble. How bad is it going to be? I'm not an economist, but my gut feel says "pretty bad" given how many people are living paycheck-to-paycheck. And no, panic buying canned soup and TP isn't going to fix the economy.
Good news #2) there is no particular risk to infrastructure. The lights, Internet, etc. should all stay on as long as we can maintain them. We might have more people trying to stream and/or telecommute than usual... Oh well. Shortages there are survivable.
Bad news #3) Medical shortages may kill more people than Coronavirus proper. If it's not made in China, it's made from things that are made in China. You can probably live without a new car... but how about your diabetes, hypertension, or COPD medications?
Good news #3) There are a TON of the smartest people on the planet working on solutions to this. They had the viral RNA sequenced weeks ago, and are working on solutions as fast as humanly possible, both with a real vaccine, and by trying to adapt HIV antivirals to the new threat.
So: concrete action: STAY AWAY FROM HEALTHCARE IF YOU AT ALL POSSIBLY CAN.
Think you've got the flu? Fine. Tamiflu and Xofluza don't work well enough against influenza to justify their cost, so skip the Urgent Care, where you would either 1) expose others there to Covid-19 if that's really what you have, or 2) expose yourself to Covid-19 from someone else who didn't read #1. You don't NEED to know if you have the flu or not: if you got a flu shot, you're almost certainly NOT going to die from Influenza... but if you get co-infected with seasonal influenza and Covid-19... Yeah... good luck with that.
If you want a flu shot and didn't get one yet? Go to the pharmacies that still have them, don't come into a clinic where you might get infected. You know all those people who say "I got the flu shot once and I got the flu..."? 1) the flu shot takes TWO WEEKS to upgrade your defenses, and 2) 20% of people who go to the clinic for a flu shot DURING the flu season will be exposed TO THE FLU, AT THE CLINIC. So, STAY AWAY FROM THE CLINIC. Too many sick people there.
The two big take-aways from public health messaging have been:
1) Wash your hands
2) Don't touch your face
and to those, I'm adding a third one:
3) STAY AWAY FROM HEALTHCARE. Don't breathe the same air as sick people; mask or no mask, that's the most likely source of spread that isn't addressed by the first two.
So, take care of yourself at home: water, NSAIDs, Tylenol, etc. Call your PCP's office if you want--they'll tell you to come in and/or go to urgent care, especially if they're corporately owned: that's their lawyers talking. Don't do it. DO ask if there's any advice they can give you because you WILL be staying home, NOT going to urgent care, NOT going to the walk-in clinic, NOT going to the ER....
Unless you're actually so sick you need to call 9-1-1, in which case, yes, please do, but make sure you tell them up front that you have "flu-like symptoms" and for how long you've been sick. If you have to ask yourself, "Am I sick enough to call 9-1-1?" and you're under 60, you're not.
Thanks for your attention. We'll get through this."


----------



## IngridN (Mar 3, 2020)

I'm not, but if you look at the folks at Costco, everybody else in town is. Living in earthquake country we are prepared to shelter at home for at least a couple of weeks. Cases of drinking water as well as cases of Pellegrino  in the garage and lots of tuna, cereal and other non-perishable foods in the pantry.

Ingrid


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 4, 2020)

NOT SO HANDY Don't make your own hand sanitiser - it won't protect against coronavirus, experts warn.










						Making your own hand sanitiser gel WON'T protect against coronavirus, experts warn
					

WITH deadly coronavirus quickly spreading throughout the UK, people are desperately grappling to get stocked up on hand sanitiser. However, with a widespread shortage of the products and with price…




					www.thescottishsun.co.uk
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 4, 2020)

T'hese Eye-Opening Blacklight Photos Show The Power of Hand Washing 










						Yes, There Is a Correct Way to Wash Your Hands—Here's How
					

Washing your hands the right way can significantly reduce your risk of illness.




					www.bhg.com
				





Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 5, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> T'hese Eye-Opening Blacklight Photos Show The Power of Hand Washing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding everyone should view this article. I am going to share this with family and friends.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 5, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> My friend who is a Physician Assistant posted this on Facebook which is a good read:...



That was a very good read.

Home Prep: I found a recipe for homemade, imitation Claussen Dill Pickles.
I'll buy the ingredients this week.
.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 7, 2020)

The new coronavirus lives on surfaces for "hours to a day," one expert says. Here's how to disinfect them properly.










						The new coronavirus lives on surfaces for "hours to a day," one expert says. Here's how to disinfect them properly.
					

The coronavirus tends to spread via droplets passed between people. But viral particles can also live on surfaces for a time.




					www.businessinsider.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## mdurette (Mar 8, 2020)

I finally decided to take this "stock up" the home thing seriously.   I'm working 14 hours every day due to the low mortgage rates and I simply cannot get out of the house.      We are leaving for a trip in 2 weeks, I'm concerned all hell will break lose while we are gone and we come home to empty grocery store shelves.   So I took 1/2 hour this weekend and spent over $700 online ordering "stuff" that will be delivered to my door tomorrow.

BJs Wholesale Club:   All the normal stuff I get there:   paper products, K cups, tooth paste, canned veggies and cleaning supplies.
Walmart:  Pantry items and OTC medications.
Amazon:  Cat food
Omaha Steaks:    $19.99 sale!    beef, chicken and crock pot meals, enough protein for 2 weeks.

I'm comforted in the fact that the world will not end now because I'm prepared for it.

I still need to run to the package store for booze.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 8, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> The new coronavirus lives on surfaces for "hours to a day," one expert says. Here's how to disinfect them properly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a day? Some experts have said 9 days. I think I already had it.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 8, 2020)

mdurette said:


> I finally decided to take this "stock up" the home thing seriously.   I'm working 14 hours every day due to the low mortgage rates and I simply cannot get out of the house.      We are leaving for a trip in 2 weeks, I'm concerned all hell will break lose while we are gone and we come home to empty grocery store shelves.   So I took 1/2 hour this weekend and spent over $700 online ordering "stuff" that will be delivered to my door tomorrow.
> 
> BJs Wholesale Club:   All the normal stuff I get there:   paper products, K cups, tooth paste, canned veggies and cleaning supplies.
> Walmart:  Pantry items and OTC medications.
> ...



Excellent. And something I do to stay on top of having storage over time is when I open up the last of something I  immediately add it to my shopping list- but I always buy at least 2 of everything!


----------



## queenofthehive (Mar 8, 2020)

While everyone is preparing for this virus and we all see the numbers increasing each day, i cannot understand why nothing has been done to stop large gatherings. Sporting events, political rallies, concerts etc are still going on as life as normal. It just makes absolutely no logical sense....


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 8, 2020)

Dont handle cash





Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## WVBaker (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 9, 2020)

Why 70 Percent Alcohol Disinfects Better Than 91
Percent, According to a Microbiologist.










						Why 70 Percent Alcohol Disinfects Better Than 91 Percent, According to a Microbiologist
					

There’s a counter-intuitive rule of thumb to follow when you clean with alcohol.




					www.apartmenttherapy.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 9, 2020)

Apple Says It's Okay to Clean Your iphone Using Disinfectant Wipes - But Be Careful.










						Apple Says It's Okay to Clean Your iPhone Using Disinfectant Wipes - But Be Careful
					

Apple today updated its support document on cleaning Apple products to include new information that gives the okay for users to disinfect their devices using a 70% isopropyl alcohol wipe or Clorox Disinfecting Wipes.




					www.mactrast.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 9, 2020)

How to Protect Yourself From Coronavirus When
Grocery Shopping.










						How to Protect Yourself From Coronavirus When Grocery Shopping
					

Consumer Reports tells you how to protect yourself from coronavirus when grocery shopping, sharing precautions to take whether you shop in-store or online.



					www.consumerreports.org
				



.


Richard


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 9, 2020)

I was just looking over Amazon Prime/Whole Foods online ordering and delivery - I'm going to try it.


----------



## WVBaker (Mar 10, 2020)

Break a coronavirus quarantine in the US? Yes, you could face jail time.    









						Break a coronavirus quarantine in the US? Yes, you could face jail time
					

Though breaking a self-quarantine won't land you in jail, states and the federal government have the power to impose quarantines.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 11, 2020)

Drying your hands after washing is a key part of coronavirus prevention - here's how to do it properly.











						Drying your hands after washing is a key part of coronavirus prevention — here's how to do it properly
					

Drying your hands properly is just as important as washing them since wet or moist hands can breed germs.




					www.businessinsider.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## klpca (Mar 11, 2020)

IngridN said:


> ... cases of Pellegrino...
> 
> Ingrid


First thing on my shelter in place shopping list, lol.

Second thing was dog food. Third thing was coffee. We're pretty resourceful after that. I cook from scratch every day (and we can go meatless without much trouble in our house) so I stocked up on some basics, but otherwise we're as prepared as we can be at this point. Hopefully it will be a moot point.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 11, 2020)

Florida has 28 active cases (2 deaths).
None are in or near Orlando or Disney.

Here's a map:


----------



## Panina (Mar 12, 2020)

There are already cases in surrounding counties right near me.

I went to the doctors office for a follow up appointment.  I went because I feel going now will be better the going later. I was lucky lunchtime appointment, hardly anyone there and noticed the clean smell and staff washing hands longer.

This is what my doctor suggested.  I should stay home except to grocery shop or if I get emergency sickness and need to see a doctor, no social activities. She even said no to my Weight Watchers class that has 10 people.  Told me to go to the grocery when it is not busy, either early in the morning or late at night.  Wash my hands as soon as I enter the house, then put groceries away and wash again. Wipe the counters and door handles. She told me not to worry as my immune system was able to fight the flu.  She said the most important thing is not to spread it. I could have it and not know. Said it will be a minimum of 3 weeks to do this but said it can be longer.   

My doctor is not one that normally gives limitations.  My feeling was she knew more then I did.  When I got home found out about the potential other cases near me.


----------



## DancingWaters (Mar 12, 2020)

Good information!   My masks didn’t not come and are back ordered til mid April.   They cancelled school where I work til April 6.   So, I guess I’ll be staying home


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 12, 2020)

DancingWaters said:


> They cancelled school where I work til April 6.   So, I guess I’ll be staying home.



Lucky duck.

DW is set to attend a regional church-ladies conference in Mobile in April.
I got roped into going along, but I'm "praying" that it gets cancelled.
It's not fair to have no Disney & no NCAA BB Tournament, but that instead.
.


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 13, 2020)

Buy Zicam and good old Vicks Vapor Rub. Also green tea, raw honey and fresh lemons.

Raw honey looks like a creamy paste. Don't microwave your tea after you've added it as that kills the good stuff in the raw honey. Honey is an old sore throat remedy. Add it to hot tea with lemon when a cold or flu virus hits you. It also works as a cough suppressant. Just take one or two teaspoonfuls, straight. The phytonutrients in raw honey are responsible for its antioxidant properties, as well as its antibacterial and antifungal power. They’re also thought to be the reason raw honey has shown immune-boosting and anticancer benefits. Heavy processing destroys these valuable nutrients.

Theophylline is mainly found in black and green tea, but also in green coffee, cocoa and mate. Theophylline relaxes smooth muscle of the airways of the lungs.

Even WebMD recommends a hot lemon drink made from fresh lemons.


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 13, 2020)

Jan M. said:


> Buy Zicam and good old Vicks Vapor Rub. Also green tea, raw honey and fresh lemons.
> 
> Raw honey looks like a creamy paste. Don't microwave your tea after you've added it as that kills the good stuff in the raw honey. Honey is an old sore throat remedy. Add it to hot tea with lemon when a cold or flu virus hits you. It also works as a cough suppressant. Just take one or two teaspoonfuls, straight. The phytonutrients in raw honey are responsible for its antioxidant properties, as well as its antibacterial and antifungal power. They’re also thought to be the reason raw honey has shown immune-boosting and anticancer benefits. Heavy processing destroys these valuable nutrients.
> 
> ...


I have had bronchitis for three weeks and tried every folk remedy I could find,  my neighbor bought me a bottle of blackberry brandy and it helps me sleep if I take a shot and mix with hot water.  I didn’t want to go back to doctors office, but made another appointment for later today. I thought I was ove it, but it came back,


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 13, 2020)

10 practical tips to avoid coronavirus without locking yourself inside.










						Can you avoid coronavirus when going out in public? These 16 practical tips could help
					

Take these simple steps when grocery shopping, opening doors and signing your name.




					www.cnet.com
				





Richard


----------



## Panina (Mar 13, 2020)

Was at a military base today for an appointment I needed to keep.  The commissary was packed but they did have Lysol, antibacterial soap, tp, tissues, cleaners with limitation of 3 per person each.  Shelves for food were empty in places, lines were long.


----------



## mdurette (Mar 13, 2020)

I have done all my shopping online this past week.   But, I needed wanted get into a store today to bulk up on semi-perishable food items.   Mostly dairy and juice.   I decided on Target at 8:00 this morning when they opened.     First notice was all the storage cubes they have outside, easily was 50 of them.   Looks like they are stockpiling too!    I happened to stumble upon 4 large containers of Clorox wipes and 3 cans of Lysol just sitting there on what would have otherwise been empty shelves.     And wow...the world is not kidding with their TP jokes.   The isle had nothing, they put out a pallet of some near the registers and it may as well been black Friday with a $100 laptop.   People swarmed!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 13, 2020)

Keep wipes and hand sanitizer in car. 

Put them on the car seat when you leave the car.  Before you leave the car, take out money and/or credit cards you will need, so that you don't have to go digging to get them. 

As soon as you open the car door, grab the wipes and wipe your hands. well.  Wipe off the package for the wipes and sanitizer that you just touched too. This way you don't get it on the steering wheel and interior door handles, nor on the packaging for the products.

Wipe any credit cards if you used when you were out.  Especially if someone else touched them.  Then with clean hands and cards you can put them back. 

As soon as you get in the house wash your hands.

That will keep your car, and then your house a little less likely for carry in contamination.


----------



## moonstone (Mar 13, 2020)

A word of caution on the hand sanitizer use. Using abundant amounts often or not letting it completely dry can deteriorate some vinyl, plastics and foam that you touch. The steering wheel on our last new car started to disintegrate in less than a year a few years ago. When we returned to the dealer they asked about where it was parked (shade or with a sunshade in the windshield) and the use of hand sanitizer.  DH used it liberally due to his job at the time. He also used it as he was leaving the building to come home. I also used it as I was going out the door of the nursing home where I worked. The repair tech said it wasn't the first time he had seen that happen with that type of steering wheel (vinyl) and it wasn't covered under warranty.  We just bought a cover for it and washed our hands with soap and water before going home to prevent further damage.


~Diane


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 13, 2020)

You wash and scrub your hands for 20 seconds and then turn off the faucet with clean hands - but the faucet was turned on with your dirty hands

I try to get a tissue to turn it off but even this is not always possible - I still say nothing can be done 100% of the time.  We can try though.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 13, 2020)

Kids Out of School Amid Covid-19 Crisis? This Homeschool Mom Has Some Advice.










						Kids Out of School Amid Covid-19 Crisis? This Homeschool Mom Has Some Advice
					

"Don't panic. Your children are way more flexible than you think."




					www.washingtonian.com
				





Richard


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 13, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> Keep wipes and hand sanitizer in car.
> 
> Put them on the car seat when you leave the car.  Before you leave the car, take out money and/or credit cards you will need, so that you don't have to go digging to get them.
> 
> ...


I would love to find wipes in the store, any store!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 13, 2020)

Are your clothes carrying coronavirus? How to disinfect and kill viruses.










						Are your clothes carrying coronavirus? How to disinfect and kill viruses
					

Here's how to keep you wardrobe clean and disinfected.




					www.today.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## geekette (Mar 13, 2020)

AnnaS said:


> You wash and scrub your hands for 20 seconds and then turn off the faucet with clean hands - but the faucet was turned on with your dirty hands
> 
> I try to get a tissue to turn it off but even this is not always possible - I still say nothing can be done 100% of the time.  We can try though.


This reminds me, when (if) I remodel my kitchen, I want foot pedals.  For one thing, I'm short, it's too far for me to reach knobs.  For another, how nice to be able to have 2 hands occupied and still get water!!!


----------



## mdurette (Mar 13, 2020)

Devices:   I'm am sure that cell phone and IPads have to be the nastiest things in my house.    wash your hands and then pick up your cell that you just touched all day on your travels.    So, I have been looking up how to clean cell phone.   Basically a good old fashion alcohol swap does the trick.   Good luck finding them!     
But, as I was picking up contact lens solution at Target today, I noticed a bunch of bottles......eyeglass cleaner.    Hum.  I quick squirt and yep, alcohol based.    I bought 6 and will give out the rest to family.

I haven't told the family yet, but shortly  I will be asking them to "wash your hands, clean your phone"  before you come upstairs.    Our garage leads to the finished basement which has a bathroom. Prior to coming upstairs I think it would be a good idea to wash hands in the bathroom and give the phone a quick clean.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 13, 2020)

Just left Sam‘s Club and the Super Wal Mart In Chesapeake, VA there were no paper products on the shelves in either stores.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 13, 2020)

A Quick, Teacher-Created Guide To Temporarily Homeschooling Your Kids.










						A Quick, Teacher-Created Guide To Temporarily Homeschooling Your Kids
					

Massachusetts teacher Lily Read created a tentative schedule and valuable list of resources to make homeschool a better experience for you and your kids.




					www.scarymommy.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 13, 2020)

Know the difference between cleaning and
disinfecting your home -and how often you
should be doing each.










						Cleaning, sanitizing, and disinfecting: Here's the difference and how to do each in your home
					

Clean first, then disinfect or sanitize.




					www.wellandgood.com
				





Richard


----------



## moonstone (Mar 13, 2020)

geekette said:


> This reminds me, when (if) I remodel my kitchen, I want foot pedals.  For one thing, I'm short, it's too far for me to reach knobs.  For another, how nice to be able to have 2 hands occupied and still get water!!!


My kitchen tap has 1 center lever to turn the water on. It pushes back to the wall to turn on, to the right is for cold and of course left for hot.  I can have pretty grimy hands and hit the lever with the back of my wrist, pushing it upwards to get water without getting the tap dirty. When our son remodelled the kitchen in his last house the kitchen sink tap had a motion sensor so one just needed to wave their hand in front of the sensor to turn it on. Our little grandson loved playing with it! I imagine foot pedals would be a big hit with kids!


~Diane


----------



## Panina (Mar 13, 2020)

Glad I got what I wanted the last two weeks.








						23 Tweets That Show How Chaotic Trader Joe's Has Become Because Of Coronavirus Panic Buying
					

"Some people are bringing actual suitcases into the store."




					www.buzzfeed.com


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 13, 2020)

We are planning on leaving our home at 6am tomorrow to go to our local grocery store to buy ingredients for our meals for the week.  We want to get in and out quickly and head back home before the store gets crowded.


----------



## geekette (Mar 13, 2020)

moonstone said:


> My kitchen tap has 1 center lever to turn the water on. It pushes back to the wall to turn on, to the right is for cold and of course left for hot.  I can have pretty grimy hands and hit the lever with the back of my wrist, pushing it upwards to get water without getting the tap dirty. When our son remodelled the kitchen in his last house the kitchen sink tap had a motion sensor so one just needed to wave their hand in front of the sensor to turn it on. Our little grandson loved playing with it! I imagine foot pedals would be a big hit with kids!
> 
> 
> ~Diane


Yeah, had that growing up.  Still sits at back of sink, a problem for my back and neck (injuries), I can't reach without pain.  no problem in bathrooms because vanity is lower than kitchen counter height.  

I like the motion sensor idea but have a feeling that I'd accidentally get water when I don't want it, and wondered about battery life, too.  With my luck, it would die during a blizzard when I have no replacements.  It's gotta have override, right??


----------



## geekette (Mar 13, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> We are planning on leaving our home at 6am tomorrow to go to our local grocery store to buy ingredients for our meals for the week.  We want to get in and out quickly and head back home before the store gets crowded.


I have been keeping odd hours lately, I still might head out tonight or if I am awake before 5 am.  Definitely, Off Hours.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 14, 2020)

I get on FB every few days.  Today I saw a post from the same Physician Assistant friend which I had copied another post onto this thread last week.  Another good read.   

"Friday the 13th update.

To those of you griping about Covid-19 countermeasures, let’s talk about what’s being saved by all these countermeasures. We all know what we’re losing, but it’s hard to keep a grip on what we might be gaining (or rather, preserving) by taking all the draconian measures that are being rolled out.

First, some assumptions:
- There will not be a vaccine for ~12 months in a best case scenario: too far out to make a difference in this first wave sweeping America.
- Remdesevir or other antivirals may or may not actually prove to be helpful. I sincerely pray they are, but these numbers don’t factor in any novel treatment helping things out.
- I’m extrapolating linearly from current numbers. That’s probably not correct, and probably painting total impacts in a worse light than they will actually be, but it also doesn’t take into account secondary effects (e.g., heart attack patients who die because they can’t get care due to an overwhelmed system, small business owners losing their livelihoods and committing suicide, etc.). I’m going to revisit this at the end, too.
- Influenza we know; it kills tens of thousands each year, but it’s a part of the baseline now—we know it, plan our hospital capacity for it, and factor in the yearly variability. To the best of my knowledge, I’ve personally had influenza twice both in my 20s, and wouldn’t recommend it for anyone. Comparing Covid-19 to influenza isn’t helpful.

So what happens if we live life as normal and everyone gets exposed to Coronavirus?

1) 70% of people will be infected. That’s a best guess from epidemiologists, but it could ultimately be lower or higher. Of the U.S. population of 330 million, that would be 231 million ultimately infected. That doesn’t all have to happen all at once (more on that below), but we’re talking a new disease with no herd immunity (no one had it before) and no vaccine.
1a) Of those 231 million infected, 80% will be “mild” disease. Mild disease, with respect to Covid-19, can range anywhere from asymptomatic but spreading it (that seems to be what most kids have), up to a full-on fever and pneumonia. What separates the 184 million mild cases from the rest is that they won’t need hospitalization.
1b) 15% of those 231 million cases will need hospitalization, but not an ICU stay. We don’t have 35 million hospital beds in America. We don’t have enough extra beds and hospital hallways to stick these people in. According to https://www.statista.com/topics/1074/hospitals/ , we don’t even have one million total hospital beds in the U.S., and at least 65% of them were already full when last measured. Even if the number of hospitalized cases is off by TWO orders of magnitude (i.e., even if the real number is 1/100th of the projected number) we will use every last bit of excess capacity.
1c) And 5% (it may be higher, based on what Italy is seeing, but let’s not make it any worse than it already is) will need ICU care. That’s 11-12 million people needing an ICU bed. I’ve seen 100,000 total ICU beds as an estimate, but that seems correct but generous given the data in https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4351597/ shows us creeping towards 80,000 10 years ago. Again, even if the projection is off by a factor of 100, we would still have 100% of the total ICU beds in the United States taken up by Covid-19 patients.

2) Hospital bed and ICU capacity isn’t particularly flexible.
2a) FEMA, U.S. Military/guard and other emergency options are primarily designed to provide surge capacity to one spot to meet a local need that exceeds local capacities. If it was just one part of America that had a problem, we could draw resources from across the nation to support it. We do this every hurricane season.
2b) We can’t create more capacity in the middle of a pandemic. We are limited in buildings, personnel, and equipment. We can orient some outpatient providers and nurses to work in a hospital setting, sure, but with all the supply chains for medical equipment, including ventilators, going through China, we’re not going to be able to bump up our capacity significantly.

3) Fatality rates depend on whether a system is overwhelmed or not. As of today (3/13), the reported overall worldwide fatality rate from Covid-19 is 3.7%. (5,088 deaths, 137,445 confirmed cases). BUT, that’s not evenly distributed. Wuhan had a >5% case fatality rate, based on reported numbers, but the rest of the People’s Republic of China did not. Why? Hubei province was overwhelmed, while the rest of China was not.
3a) Look at South Korea—excellent, aggressive testing, isolation, treatment, and more beds per capita than the United States. As of today, their fatality rate is at 0.8% (66 deaths among 7,979 confirmed cases). We want to be like South Korea, where Covid-19 ONLY kills EIGHT TIMES the percentage of people that seasonal influenza does. 0.8% of 231 million people would be 1.6 million people dead. That’s a best case scenario given the assumptions here. Hong Kong and Singapore have also done excellent jobs with their outbreaks, but they’re both much smaller and denser places.
3b) On the other hand, Italy is a hot mess. Currently, they have 1016 deaths among 15,113 known cases. That’s 6.7% fatality rate. Again, this may be higher due to under-testing, but I’m going to run with it as a reasonable number accurately reported by a Western Democracy: it may be inaccurate, but I don’t expect it to be maliciously deceptive.

4) So what happens if, by “panic” (and by panic, I mean prudent public health measures like social distancing, banning large assemblies, closing schools, etc.) we could cut our death rate from matching Italy’s to matching South Korea’s?
4a) At a worst case scenario (6.7% of 231 million) that’s 15.5 million Americans dead.
4b) At a best case scenario (0.8% of 231 million) that’s 1.8 million Americans dead.
4c) By doing social distancing/isolation/delay, we’re fighting for those 13.7 million Americans who might die in a worst case scenario, who might NOT die if we manage to keep our death rate as low as South Koreas.

But let’s assume there’s a rescue from the unthinkable cliff—either my assumptions are off, or remdesivir works well, or a vaccine is developed in a few months rather than a year. Let’s cut the numbers by a factor of 10.

What would you do to save 1.37 million Americans from an avoidable death? Does it justify wrecking the economy? I would like to think that we could find a way to move past the economic damage these real precautions really do. It is, on the other hand, hard to recover from dead."


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 14, 2020)

The New Coronavirus Can Live On Surfaces For 2-3
Days Here's How To Clean Them.










						The New Coronavirus Can Live On Surfaces For 2-3 Days — Here's How To Clean Them
					

A new study measured the lifespan of the novel coronavirus on surfaces. Here's what they found, plus expert advice for cleaning the stuff you touch.




					www.npr.org
				



.


Richard


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 14, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> I get on FB every few days. Today I saw a post from the same Physician Assistant friend which I had copied another post onto this thread last week. Another good read.
> 
> "Friday the 13th update.
> 
> ...


The 70% infected, > 12 months,  > 1M dead in USA has been reported earlier this week but the USA government is trying to supress it, and USA citizens are ignoring it hanging on to summer travel plans.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 14, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> The 70% infected, > 12 months,  > 1M dead in USA has been reported earlier this week but the USA government is trying to supress it, and USA citizens are ignoring it hanging on to summer travel plans.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


No one is trying to surpress it.  All the current measures that are taken is to flatten the infection rate so that the health care system can handle the cases as they come in which will result in lower death rate.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 14, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> The New Coronavirus Can Live On Surfaces For 2-3
> Days Here's How To Clean Them.
> 
> 
> ...



I just spoke with a friend that is an RN, he specialized in infectious disease control in USAF. He told me when he saw the images of the Chinese doing airborne spraying he knew this was highly contagious and could remain airborne for up to 8 hours as well as on surfaces for days. He said an infected person could walk through an airport and cough a few times then everyone passing through the same area could be infected. I’m thinking how crowded the airports are in EU right now.

He expects 80% of the population will eventually get it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Glynda (Mar 14, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> I would love to find wipes in the store, any store!



I was at Target this morning around 9:30 AM. They had called in extra personnel to help stock the shelves. I saw a stock person place the smaller packs (20 sheets) of Wet Wipes in the travel section and bought some.


----------



## Brett (Mar 14, 2020)

SmithOp said:


> I just spoke with a friend that is an RN, he specialized in infectious disease control in USAF. He told me when he saw the images of the Chinese doing airborne spraying he knew this was highly contagious and could remain airborne for up to 8 hours as well as on surfaces for days. He said an infected person could walk through an airport and cough a few times then everyone passing through the same area could be infected. I’m thinking how crowded the airports are in EU right now.
> 
> He expects 80% of the population will eventually get it.
> 
> ...



80% !!!
Really hope that doesn't happen


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 14, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> No one is trying to surpress it. All the current measures that are taken is to flatten the infection rate so that the health care system can handle the cases as they come in which will result in lower death rate.


Lol look at post 255 below. Why does no one know? Why hasnt POTUS given these numbers?

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## geekette (Mar 14, 2020)

SmithOp said:


> ...He expects 80% of the population will eventually get it.


That's what other docs, infectious disease researchers, etc.  are saying as well.  I'm sure I'll get it, just trying to be later on it.  Not sure how many days until we hit peak but even that will be distorted due to such a late start on testing, and especially if we never get testing out to everywhere, everyone that needs it.  

I guess that's the hard part - no one knows how many days or weeks or months.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 14, 2020)

geekette said:


> That's what other docs, infectious disease researchers, etc. are saying as well. I'm sure I'll get it, just trying to be later on it. Not sure how many days until we hit peak but even that will be distorted due to such a late start on testing, and especially if we never get testing out to everywhere, everyone that needs it.
> 
> I guess that's the hard part - no one knows how many days or weeks or months.


Exactly! USA lagging so far behind the rest of the world in testing due to late start is sad. When the test kits are available to match the need that will be a shock that maybe USA needs.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 15, 2020)

A TSA agent in Orlando tested positive.  Besides canceling our travels plans..I would not bother booking anything until we know they have a grip on this.

The multiplication is real.  If everyone was tested, the numbers would be so much higher.  Since many have it and don't even know it, it's a great way to wipe out the elderly and the sick if we don't slow it down.  The health care system will not be able to handle the numbers.   I pray my thinking is wrong and nuts.  Seriously.


----------



## WVBaker (Mar 15, 2020)

SmithOp said:


> I just spoke with a friend that is an RN, he specialized in infectious disease control in USAF. He told me when he saw the images of the Chinese doing airborne spraying he knew this was highly contagious and could remain airborne for up to 8 hours as well as on surfaces for days. He said an infected person could walk through an airport and cough a few times then everyone passing through the same area could be infected. I’m thinking how crowded the airports are in EU right now.
> 
> He expects 80% of the population will eventually get it.
> 
> ...



Let's look at that figure for just a minute.

There are almost 3,000 coronavirus cases that have been confirmed in the U.S., with a death toll of more than 50

With the United States 2020 population estimated to be at 331,002,651, based on what you saying, 80% or 264,802,121 may contract the virus.

Given that 1.67% of those, based on current information will die, that means we may be looking 4,422,195 deaths. Just to be clear and if the numbers are correct, that's over four million deaths in the U.S. alone. That's going to be quite the death toll I would say.

I think I need to invest in funeral homes and cemeteries.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 15, 2020)

WVBaker said:


> Let's look at that figure for just a minute.
> 
> There are almost 3,000 coronavirus cases that have been confirmed in the U.S., with a death toll of more than 50
> 
> ...


Agree! Finally USA media is reporting the real numbers on (lack of) testing and death projection that health officials have been reporting for weeks.

Canada and UK have now told citizens not to travel to USA, soon USA will be the virus leader.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 15, 2020)

WVBaker said:


> Let's look at that figure for just a minute.
> 
> There are almost 3,000 coronavirus cases that have been confirmed in the U.S., with a death toll of more than 50
> 
> ...


How do you know you won’t be one of the 4 million?

What is your point with your posts making light of the pandemic? You’re a smart man so you do know it is a pandemic, right? The WHO declared it so based on the facts. So, what facts do you have to be suggesting that we shouldn’t be taking this seriously and doing as the WHO, CDC, NIH, VP Pence, Dr. Fauci, et al recommend?


----------



## Conan (Mar 15, 2020)

Dr. Anthony Fauci interviewed on Face the Nation
[I'm generally skeptical of talking heads but he seems fair and honest.]


----------



## WVBaker (Mar 15, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> How do you know you won’t be one of the 4 million?
> 
> What is your point with your posts making light of the pandemic? You’re a smart man so you do know it is a pandemic, right? The WHO declared it so based on the facts. So, what facts do you have to be suggesting that we shouldn’t be taking this seriously and doing as the WHO, CDC, NIH, VP Pence, Dr. Fauci, et al recommend?



How do you know there will be?

Sorry but, I don't share your panic and terror. It's best that we should not all think alike, as a difference of opinion is what makes horse racing and missionaries. I'm more of an ISTJ personality type.

You have your viewpoints and I have mine. Unless I'm wrong, we can't tell each other what we should post or what we shouldn't. Keep in mind there's always the ignore option.


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 15, 2020)

WVBaker said:


> How do you know there will be?
> 
> Sorry but, I don't share your panic and terror. It's best that we should not all think alike, as a difference of opinion is what makes horse racing and missionaries. I'm more of an ISTJ personality type.
> 
> You have your viewpoints and I have mine. Unless I'm wrong, we can't tell each other what we should post or what we shouldn't. Keep in mind there's always the ignore option.


You’re the one that extrapolated out the 4 million. That’s your number. 
I asked you what facts you have to back up your posts. I’m sure everyone would love to stop being concerned about it. What do you know that Dr. Fauci and the rest of the medical community around the world doesn’t? Or, is it just your hunch?


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 15, 2020)

Conan said:


> Dr. Anthony Fauci interviewed on Face the Nation
> [I'm generally skeptical of talking heads but he seems fair and honest.]



I watched it live this morning, for me the most interesting question was the last one. At the press conference yesterday they were all shaking hands and standing shoulder to shoulder, no social distancing going on to set a good example.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 15, 2020)

WVBaker said:


> How do you know there will be?
> 
> Sorry but, I don't share your panic and terror. It's best that we should not all think alike, as a difference of opinion is what makes horse racing and missionaries. I'm more of an ISTJ personality type.
> 
> You have your viewpoints and I have mine. Unless I'm wrong, we can't tell each other what we should post or what we shouldn't. Keep in mind there's always the ignore option.



You’re a smart guy and I enjoy and learn from some of your posts. I don’t mind reading posts that present a different point of view. However, I’d like for the poster to be able to tell me why his opinion is what it is. You must be getting information from somewhere; television, radio, online sources, friends, neighbors? I simply want to know why your opinion is what it is. I’m not trying to ignore you. I’m trying to get you tell tell us why this isn’t as bad as the experts are telling us it could be. Are there experts out there somewhere that many of us are not hearing?


Harry


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 15, 2020)

WVBaker said:


> Let's look at that figure for just a minute.
> 
> There are almost 3,000 coronavirus cases that have been confirmed in the U.S., with a death toll of more than 50
> 
> ...



Hey, pick your own %, cut it to 10% and its still a boatload of people gonna die. Hopefully the stock market will open at 8am tomorrow and you can buy buy buy.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WVBaker (Mar 15, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> You’re the one that extrapolated out the 4 million. That’s your number.
> I asked you what facts you have to back up your posts. I’m sure everyone would love to stop being concerned about it. What do you know that Dr. Fauci and the rest of the medical community around the world doesn’t? Or, is it just your hunch?



Now try to follow along.

This post was in reference to a statement in a post that "SmithOp" posted. In that, he noted that, "I just spoke with a friend that is an RN...." and "He expects 
80% of the population will eventually get it".

The numbers noted were based on that "80%" he/she provided. I suppose I should've made the same statement to his/her posting that you made to me.

".... what facts you have to back up your posts. I’m sure everyone would love to stop being concerned about it. What do you know that Dr. Fauci and the 
rest of the medical community around the world doesn’t? Or, is it just your hunch?".

I can only work with what numbers someone else posts. And by the way, I prefer not to base my reasons on hunches. Keep that in mind.


----------



## WVBaker (Mar 15, 2020)

SmithOp said:


> Hey, pick your own %, cut it to 10% and its still a boatload of people gonna die. Hopefully the stock market will open at 8am tomorrow and you can buy buy buy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Sorry, I don't guess at percentages. That was only in response to the percentage in your post.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 15, 2020)

Help keep coronavirus off your phone: How to
effectively clean and disinfect your device.










						Your Phone Is 10 Times Dirtier Than a Toilet Seat. Clean It Now
					

There are products you should steer clear of when cleaning your phone. We'll tell you what they are and what to use instead.




					www.cnet.com
				





Richard


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 15, 2020)

WVBaker said:


> Now try to follow along.
> 
> This post was in reference to a statement in a post that "SmithOp" posted. In that, he noted that, "I just spoke with a friend that is an RN...." and "He expects
> 80% of the population will eventually get it".
> ...



Then tell us what your reasons are based on. You obviously don’t believe any of the numbers anyone has put out so far. What do you think and why? Why is it so hard for you to answer that question?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVBaker (Mar 15, 2020)

I've explained to you and you have certain beliefs, and I have my own belief, and we can agree to disagree on certain things. With that being the case, I think we're done with this.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 16, 2020)

Destroyed the coating on your iPhones screen by cleaning it too much? Repairing it is easy!.










						Destroyed the coating on your iPhone's screen by cleaning it too much? Repairing it is easy!
					

Coronavirus got you cleaning your smartphone so much -- or maybe the wrong way -- that you've destroyed the oil-repellent coating on the display? You can fix it easily for $15.




					www.zdnet.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 17, 2020)

How to Handle Packages During  the Coronavirus Pandemic.










						How to Handle Packages During the Coronavirus Pandemic
					

Be cautious and careful. But there’s no need to go overboard with panic.




					thewirecutter.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 19, 2020)

Can you get coronavirus by opening your mail?










						Can you get coronavirus by opening your mail?
					

Some USPS employees have tested positive for COVID-19.




					www.today.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 21, 2020)

How to Protect Yourself Against Coronavirus When
Pumping Gas.










						How to Protect Yourself Against Coronavirus When Pumping Gas
					

Tips from Consumer Reports and other experts on how you can protect yourself against the coronavirus when pumping gas.



					www.consumerreports.org
				





Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 21, 2020)

Costco gas prices this morning in Npt News, VA was $1.55per gal reg & $1.85 per gal prem..
This is an all time low; I feel in thirty (30) years.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 21, 2020)

Sick at home with COVID-19: How to care for your
Loved ones infected with coronavirus.










						Sick at home with COVID-19: How to care for your loved ones infected with coronavirus
					

Those who are infected and don’t require hospitalization are instructed to stay home, but most live with families, roommates and pets at home.




					www.usatoday.com
				





Richard


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 21, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Sick at home with COVID-19: How to care for your
> Loved ones infected with coronavirus.
> 
> 
> ...



I figure it is inevitable that if one of us gets it, the other does. But I'd put Cliff out in the casita for sleeping and eating, and allow him in his office in the house with that door closed (yeah, right -- JB Orange Cat will go insane if he can't come and go at will).


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 21, 2020)

We have set up our quarantine situation quite well with colds in the past.  The sick can remain in the master bedroom while the healthy one sleeps in a guest bedroom which has its own bathroom.  All personal toiletries stuff etc etc are moved so that the healthy person limits access to the master bathroom.  My husband likes to watch television so he can utlize the living room regardless of whether he is the sick or not.  The sick person is not allowed into the kitchen or to touch anything related to food and drinks like the fridge and pantry.  All food and drinks are passed to the sick person.

As long as we are not travelling together, we have pretty much kept the other person healthy when one is sick.


----------



## Brett (Mar 21, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Costco gas prices this morning in Npt News, VA was $1.55per gal reg & $1.85 per gal prem..
> This is an all time low; I feel in thirty (30) years.



The costco lines in NN were too long for me today -  but I did get the cheap gas


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 22, 2020)

Brett said:


> The costco lines in NN were too long for me today -  but I did get the cheap gas


When the store first opening the lines were very long and then they dropped off after noon. It was very cold standing in line.
IMO.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 23, 2020)

The white scarf on the door: a life-saving lesson from the 1918 Spanish flu.










						The white scarf on the door: a life-saving lesson from the 1918 Spanish flu
					

As you do social distancing or self-quarantine, tie a white scarf to your door. It doesn’t mean you are giving up. Just the opposite: it means you are fully in the fight and sending a message that we are all in this together.




					www.statnews.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 23, 2020)

What to Do if Your Partner has Coronavirus, According to a Doctor Who Self-Ouarantined.





__





						What to Do if Your Partner Has Coronavirus, According to a Doctor Who Self-Quarantined
					

First, know the symptoms.




					www.prevention.com
				





Richard


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 23, 2020)

Patti and I have discussed this possibility. If either one of us has any symptoms that person immediately moves to the 2nd Floor. There are 2 bedrooms and 1 bathroom. There is a Door at the bottom of the stairs. Food will be delivered to the bottom of the stairs. If it is me I can watch TV on my Tablet and I will take a bunch of books. If it is Patti she can use her Tablet both for Reading and TV.


----------



## DebBrown (Mar 23, 2020)

My husband and I moved to our lake house which is fairly isolated.  I can't see any practical way we can keep the other one healthy if one of gets sick.  The healthy one will be the caregiver.  Once one of us figures out we actually have covid-19, the other will have been repeatedly exposed.  Our only plan is to head back to the Chicago area if we get sick. I don't think anyone around here is prepared to treat this if we are seriously ill.  But that plan may change. Chicago hospitals are getting overwhelmed already and healthcare workers are getting sick.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 24, 2020)

Here's How Amazon Says You Should Handle
Packages to Prevent the Spread of Coronavirus.










						Here's How Amazon Says You Should Handle Packages to Prevent the Spread of Coronavirus
					

If you're concerned with whether your deliveries are safe, Amazon has a few suggestions.




					www.inc.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 25, 2020)

Cleanliness is So Important Right Now Here's How to Wash Fruits and Vegetables Properly.










						Cleanliness Is So Important Right Now—Here's How to Wash Fruits and Vegetables Properly
					

Though the FDA says there is no evidence of food or its packaging being associated with transmission of COVID-19, it's always important to thoroughly wash produce to prevent the spread of foodborne illness.




					www.realsimple.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 25, 2020)

I would liked to Thanks every Health Care Worker across the world.
Thanks you.


----------



## mdurette (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm just amazed that already a month has gone by since we started to think about this......


----------



## geekette (Mar 27, 2020)

mdurette said:


> I'm just amazed that already a month has gone by since we started to think about this......


TWO months.  By mid-Jan, it was clear there was a problem.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 27, 2020)

We started examining this problem back in early January when we were preparing for our 3 week trip to Australia. We bought and carried with us squirt bottles of hand sanitizer, N95 Masks, and sanitizing wipes. We more thoroughly cleaned the areas around our plane seats and seats in the terminals. The only thing we really noticed that was different during our 3 weeks in February in Australia was the almost complete lack of Asian Tourists.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 27, 2020)

geekette said:


> TWO months. By mid-Jan, it was clear there was a problem.


And .... that's the problem, most only started 1 month ago

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 27, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> We started examining this problem back in early January when we were preparing for our 3 week trip to Australia. We bought and carried with us squirt bottles of hand sanitizer, N95 Masks, and sanitizing wipes. We more thoroughly cleaned the areas around our plane seats and seats in the terminals. The only thing we really noticed that was different during our 3 weeks in February in Australia was the almost complete lack of Asian Tourists.


Asians were definitely smarter and ahead of europeans and americans regarding travel restrictions

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 27, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> We started examining this problem back in early January when we were preparing for our 3 week trip to Australia. We bought and carried with us squirt bottles of hand sanitizer, N95 Masks, and sanitizing wipes. We more thoroughly cleaned the areas around our plane seats and seats in the terminals. The only thing we really noticed that was different during our 3 weeks in February in Australia was the almost complete lack of Asian Tourists.



This is the description in the Washington Post of how House members acted today during the vote on the stimulus bill. Remember, these guys have always had more information than the general public. If this is how they are behaving, why in the world should the rest of us go back to business as usual before they do?


“The House will now recess for weeks, at least. Meanwhile, though, the fear in the room could be seen. Several members wore surgical gloves. Others went to great lengths to place themselves far away from others. Some held their hand over their face as they passed other lawmakers or staff.”


Harry


----------



## mdurette (Mar 27, 2020)

geekette said:


> TWO months.  By mid-Jan, it was clear there was a problem.



True....the thread was started a month ago....


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 31, 2020)

How a free library card can keep you connected and sane during social distancing.










						How a free library card can keep you connected and sane during social distancing
					

Downloads rise as people discover eBooks, movies, language classes, genealogy and quizzing the ultimate search engine — a live librarian




					www.post-gazette.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 14, 2020)

What to Do Before, During, and After Someone (Like a Plumber or Landlord) Enters Your Home.










						What to Do Before, During, and After Someone (Like a Plumber or Landlord) Enters Your Home
					

Know it before you need it: Here's what an epidemiologist recommends for maintaining health and safety during essential in-home visits.




					www.apartmenttherapy.com
				



.


Richard


----------

